# 

## 4darko

Czy mikroinstalcja poniżej 10 kW ma sens? Jakie teraz są koszty na rynku? Zastanawiam się czy gra jest warta świeczki. Z tymi dotacjami to tez chyba jakas kpina ludziom zwrotu kosztów jeszcze nie wypąłcili za poprzedni rok – tak slyszalem. Będę wdzięczny za doświadczenia z użytkowania fotowoltaiki.

----------


## CityMatic

Wszystko zależy jak dużo zużywasz prądu i jakie płacisz rachunki.
Moja jedna instalacja 3,66 kWp wyprodukowała co roku po 4300kWh/rok energii elektrycznej. Czy to mało? uważam, że nie - bo dla wielu to całkowite pokrycie całorocznej zużywanej energii elektrycznej przez rok. Ten rachunek płacony co dwa miesiące to niekiedy spore obciążenie budżetu więc nie martwiąc się o podwyżki można sobie założyć taką instalację która nie jest poniżej 10 ale poniżej 5 kWp.
Ja obie założyłem bez dotacji - bo wtedy nie było, jakoś nie miałem z tego powodu wyrzutów sumienia czy żalu bo o co? Ktoś kto robił to przede mną nawet nie mógł sobie odpisać od podatku.
A czy warto - myślę że to obecnie najlepsza inwestycja(jeszcze) bo jak sam zauważyłeś mogą dotacje się skończyć, może zostać inny sposób rozliczania.

----------


## marcinbbb

6 lat na dachu wisi z perspektywy czasu zajebista inwestycja (dla mnie, nie wiem jak dla nowych użytkowników). Rachunków prawie nie ma jakieś 12-20 zł/2 m-ce (Energa). Cóż więcej powiedzieć teraz są /były jakieś dotacje na PV czy będą dalej myślę że na dachach jest już tego tyle że nieRząd będzie chciał ograniczyć ilość instalacji PV i może coś namieszać w opustach "dla nowych".
Działa nie psuje się (inwerter po 6 latach się uszkodził ale gwarancja 10 lat), jeden panel dostał z "cegły" przypadkiem ale zdarza się.
Jednak prąd zaczyna się traktować jako dobro którego mamy pod dostatkiem więc montuje się coraz więcej urządzeń zasilanych prądem. gaz zmieniamy na indukcję, zakładamy klimę bardziej do grzania w okresach przejściowych niż do chłodzenia, grzałka do cwu. Później jakieś myśli o pompie ciepła powietrze woda. POlecam

----------


## Elfir

poniżej 5 kW. powyżej wprowadzą opłaty przesyłowe, za korzystanie z infrastruktury operatora.

----------


## marcinbbb

> poniżej 5 kW. powyżej wprowadzą opłaty przesyłowe, za korzystanie z infrastruktury operatora.


Ja rozumiem że balowałeś od Sylwestra przez 27 dni ale czas już wytrzeźwieć i odstawić alko na zawsze. Naprawdę są lepsze i mniej szkodliwe używki niż alkohol. Opłata mocowa wzięła się z tyłka?

----------


## gawel

> Ja rozumiem że balowałeś od Sylwestra przez 27 dni ale czas już wytrzeźwieć i odstawić alko na zawsze. Naprawdę są lepsze i mniej szkodliwe używki niż alkohol. Opłata mocowa wzięła się z tyłka?


Elfir nie jest nim, chyba że o czymś nie wiem i może sam przystopuj z %

----------


## kulibob

> Czy mikroinstalcja poniżej 10 kW ma sens? Jakie teraz są koszty na rynku? Zastanawiam się czy gra jest warta świeczki. Z tymi dotacjami to tez chyba jakas kpina ludziom zwrotu kosztów jeszcze nie wypąłcili za poprzedni rok – tak slyszalem. Będę wdzięczny za doświadczenia z użytkowania fotowoltaiki.


Pytanie źle postawione.
Czy instalacja powyżej 4-6kW ma sens

----------


## kulibob

> poniżej 5 kW. powyżej wprowadzą opłaty przesyłowe, za korzystanie z infrastruktury operatora.


Skąd takie dane?

----------


## gawel

> Pytanie źle postawione.
> Czy instalacja powyżej 4-6kW ma sens


Otóż to :cool:

----------


## vr5

> Czy mikroinstalcja poniżej 10 kW ma sens?


Każda ma sens, bez względu na wielkość:
- do 10 kW marża ZE - 20%
- powyżej 10 kW marża ZE - 30 %

I taka bez dotacji też.

----------


## Elfir

> Ja rozumiem że balowałeś od Sylwestra przez 27 dni ale czas już wytrzeźwieć i odstawić alko na zawsze. Naprawdę są lepsze i mniej szkodliwe używki niż alkohol. Opłata mocowa wzięła się z tyłka?


Mąż pracuje dla Enea i wie, co jest szykowane wraz z parlamentarzystami. To powód dla którego my fotowoltaiki nie zakładamy.

Problem w tym, ze dla sieci przesyłowych fotowoltaika jest przekleństwem, bo nie jest stabilna. Przepalają się trafostacje w okresach szczytowych, bo nie są przygotowane do odbioru nadmiarowej mocy. Tam gdzie można, prąd jest rozładowywany w gruncie. 
I płaca za to wszyscy podwyżkami prądu.

I radzę jednak trochę grzeczniej wobec innych użytkowników grupy, chyba, ze planujesz dłuższy urlop od forum?

----------


## gawel

> Mąż pracuje w Enea i wie, co jest szykowane wraz z parlamentarzystami. To powód dla którego my fotowoltaiki nie zakładamy.
> 
> I radzę jednak trochę grzeczniej wobec innych użytkowników grupy, chyba, ze planujesz dłuższy urlop od forum?


Masz niskie zużycie gazu, więc na spokojnie PV <5 kw starczy na pc i normalne zużycie w przyszłości, tylko niech zrobią sensowne dofinansowanie.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Mąż pracuje w Enea i wie, co jest szykowane wraz z parlamentarzystami. To powód dla którego my fotowoltaiki nie zakładamy.
> 
> I radzę jednak trochę grzeczniej wobec innych użytkowników grupy, chyba, ze planujesz dłuższy urlop od forum?


Ciekawe co powiedzą kiedy obywatele spytają po co dawali 5000 na PV i ileś tam procent odliczyć od podatku. Po co to było?
Z całym szacunkiem Twój mąż dziś pracuje w Enea grupa rządząca się zmieni i będzie szukał roboty

----------


## gawel

> Ciekawe co powiedzą kiedy obywatele spytają po co dawali 5000 na PV i ileś tam procent odliczyć od podatku. Po co to było?
> Z całym szacunkiem Twój mąż dziś pracuje w Enea grupa rządząca się zmieni i będzie szukał roboty


Odpowiedzą tak samo jak zawsze i na każde pytanie. Nijak.

----------


## marcin225

ZE to wiadomo, że by chciały miliony od każdego i co roku są różne przymiarki. Na szczęście to nie oni decydują o tym tylko rządzący, a takie decyzje są wysoce niepopularne. Znam wielu ludzi akurat z ENEI ( i nie są to szeregowi pracownicy co to jeżdżą  na awarie) i co roku słyszę jak to energia pójdzie do góry itp itd.  Zazwyczaj kończy się tak samo czyli delikatnie wzwyż. No w tym roku szaleństwo bo weszła opłata mocowa. W następnych latach ma ona niby ewoluować czyli bardziej dotknąć klientów indywidualnych.

----------


## marcinbbb

Ciekawe co w Dojczlandach robią z nadmiarem prądu już u prosumenta przy stodole muszą rozładowywać prąd w gruncie, bo im trafostacje się nie przepalają a u nich na co 2 stodole leży po 40kWp. Ciekawe że jak mają nadmiar prądu to płacą za jego zużycie?
A u nas w Polszy trzeba podnosić opłaty ograniczać moc, i przy tak niewielkiej (z perspektywy DE) ilości instalacji.
Ale wystarczy spojrzeć na sprawę szerzej w Botswanie kwotę wolnej od podatku podnieśli do 16400zł a w Polzy nadal niewiele ponad 3000zł.

----------


## gawel

> Ciekawe co w Dojczlandach robią z nadmiarem prądu już u prosumenta przy stodole muszą rozładowywać prąd w gruncie, bo im trafostacje się nie przepalają a u nich na co 2 stodole leży po 40kWp. Ciekawe że jak mają nadmiar prądu to płacą za jego zużycie?
> A u nas w Polszy trzeba podnosić opłaty ograniczać moc, i przy tak niewielkiej (z perspektywy DE) ilości instalacji.
> Ale wystarczy spojrzeć na sprawę szerzej w Botswanie kwotę wolnej od podatku podnieśli do 16400zł a w Polzy nadal niewiele ponad 3000zł.


Ostatnio w lecie jak im dowaliło to płacili po 21 Eurocentów za 1 kwh zużycia w określonych terminach i godzinach.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Ostatnio w lecie jak im dowaliło to płacili po 21 Eurocentów za 1 kwh zużycia w określonych terminach i godzinach.


A nie taniej będzie rozładować go za darmo w gruncie? A oni szaleni płacą prawie 1zł za to że przejem ich prąd. Co za chory kraj

Chciałbym zwrócić jeszcze na jedną rzecz uwagę:



> Czyli "jedna pani drugiej pani w maglu coś powiedziała"


Nie W ENEA w DLA... outsourcing?

----------


## Kaizen

> Ciekawe co w Dojczlandach robią z nadmiarem prądu już u prosumenta przy stodole muszą rozładowywać prąd w gruncie, bo im trafostacje się nie przepalają a u nich na co 2 stodole leży po 40kWp. Ciekawe że jak mają nadmiar prądu to płacą za jego zużycie?


https://www.energetyka24.com/niemcy-...oga-byc-ujemne

Tylko to trochę inna sytuacja - u nich nadprodukcja jest głownie w elektrowniach. U nas IMO zrobili błąd pozwalając na tak przewymiarowane instalacje i dając tak korzystne zasady rozliczeń. To powoduje nadprodukcję na osiedlach wyludnionych w dzień domów - a do biurowców i przemysłu w tym samym czasie trzeba produkować prąd z węgla.
Wcześniej czy później będą musieli gasić ten pożar zniechęcając do wpuszczania prądu do sieci w szczycie produkcji.

----------


## Elfir

> Czyli "jedna pani drugiej pani w maglu coś powiedziała" 
> To jest to źródło informacji?
> Toż to zwykła plotka jest.


skoro tak uważasz  :smile: 




> Ciekawe co powiedzą kiedy obywatele spytają po co dawali 5000 na PV i ileś tam procent odliczyć od podatku. Po co to było?
> Z całym szacunkiem Twój mąż dziś pracuje w Enea grupa rządząca się zmieni i będzie szukał roboty


zmienia się zarząd, pracownicy są niezależnie od władzy.
A władza potrzebuje pilnie pieniędzy.

Ale na razie rozpatrują przejęcie kontroli nad falownikami i odcinanie przesyłu do sieci w przypadku nadprodukcji. Dlatego nie ma sensu indywidualnie robić wielkich instalacji a jedynie na własne potrzeby.

----------


## marcinbbb

> A władza potrzebuje pilnie pieniędzy.


Niech jeszcze lasy zamkną bo grzybiarze w marcu ubiegłego roku tak tę chorobę roznieśli że pieniędzy mogą szukać już tylko w drukarni NBP lub w swoich kieszeniach. Przecież ten 1 Sasin był niezbędnym wydatkiem, podobnie jak respiratory od tego od broni, i maseczki które leciały Antonowem. Skoro tam pieniędzy nie znaleźli muszą poszukać w swoich kieszeniach i u rodziny w spółkach skarbu państwa.




> Ale na razie rozpatrują przejęcie kontroli nad falownikami i odcinanie przesyłu do sieci w przypadku nadprodukcji. Dlatego nie ma sensu indywidualnie robić wielkich instalacji a jedynie na własne potrzeby.


A świstak na to niemożliwe... samym gadaniem to oni niczego nie zrobili. Co innego jak zaczną o tym tweetować. A jeszcze co innego jak pan długopis podpisze ustawę.

----------


## giman

Kogo słuchać, komu wierzyć, co zrobi rząd.
Zakładać PV czy nie zakałdać oto jest pytanie.

Bardzo by mnie ten dylemat zmartwił gdyby mnie było stać na PV  :big grin: 
Drogie cholerstwo.

----------


## Elfir

ja pisze o tym, co lobbują sieci przesyłowe i Enea.

Enea to spółka państwowa, która przynosi zyski do Skarbu państwa. A jeśli część potencjalnych zysków idzie na wieczne naprawianie przeciążonych instalacji to pytanie czy to lobbowanie w Sejmie będzie skuteczne czy nie?

----------


## marcinbbb

> ja pisze o tym, co lobbują sieci przesyłowe i Enea.
> 
> Enea to spółka państwowa, która przynosi zyski do Skarbu państwa. A jeśli część potencjalnych zysków idzie na wieczne naprawianie przeciążonych instalacji to pytanie czy to lobbowanie w Sejmie będzie skuteczne czy nie?



Zapytaj męża do kogo należy pozostałe 48,5% akcji?
Bo może mniejsza połowa zysków idzie gdzieś indziej  :yes:

----------


## vr5

*@Elfir*

Jeśli to nie jest plotką, że u Was firma daje swoim pracownikom deputat w postaci EE to faktycznie nie do końca jest sens zakładanie PV.

Sieci są przeciążone i cała infrastruktura, ale nie ma się co dziwić - przez kilkadziesiąt nie modernizowane - to cud, że to jeszcze jako-tako działa.
Fachowców nie zwolnią, bo kto będzie ten "???" utrzymywał?

----------


## giman

Ale jak odczytujecie obecną sytuację.
Fakt, że taka ilość PV  "infrastrukturze ZE" wadzi. 
Fakt, że coraz więcej głosów (plotek) o przykręceniu dotacji, o "zmuszeniu" do magazynowania, o zmianie w przyszłości rozliczenia z rocznego na ... gorszy.
Przejmować się, nie przejmować, zakładać PV w 2021 (albo i 2022)?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Przejmować się, nie przejmować, zakładać PV w 2021 (albo i 2022)?


O ile *@Elfir* pomimo że moderator coś słyszała zupełnie jak z tymi dzwonami gdzieś biją ale gdzie? Ona a tym bardziej jej mąż nie może wskazywać całej branży (Energa, Tauron, Innogy, PGE) co rząd ma robić i jak postępować z prosumentami. Więc jej pisanie należy traktować jak wróżenie z fusów. Ba ja od Prezydenta słyszałem że jego pierwszym wnioskiem będzie zmiana kwoty wolnej od podatków i co? GUZIK a to powiedział Prezydent a nie ktoś od kogoś coś w maglu usłyszał. Więc moim zdaniem warto szczególnie patrząc przez pryzmat ilości dachów z PV, będą chcieli abyśmy kupili magazyny energii "dajta" na magazyn energii jak hucznie dawaliście na PV ale dla wszystkich a nie tylko dla nowych prosumentów wszyscy po równo płacą podatki.

----------


## gawel

> Ale jak odczytujecie obecną sytuację.
> Fakt, że taka ilość PV  "infrastrukturze ZE" wadzi. 
> Fakt, że coraz więcej głosów (plotek) o przykręceniu dotacji, o "zmuszeniu" do magazynowania, o zmianie w przyszłości rozliczenia z rocznego na ... gorszy.
> Przejmować się, nie przejmować, zakładać PV w 2021 (albo i 2022)?


Tak ale nie za wszelką cenę i skorzystać z dotacji i odliczeń na max , jak drogo to odczekać.

----------


## mitch

> Mąż pracuje dla Enea i wie, co jest szykowane wraz z parlamentarzystami. To powód dla którego my fotowoltaiki nie zakładamy.


I to jest powód, dla którego zawsze będziemy w dup... tj. na końcu. Układy, układziki, liczy się wyłącznie kasa, kasa, kasa. Niby pracuję w działce, gdzie jest to oczywistą oczywistością, ale zawsze mnie niezmiennie wku..ia to, że zawsze na pierwszym miejscu jest dobro krewnych i znajomych królika kosztem obywateli.

----------


## d7d

> O ile *@Elfir* pomimo że moderator coś słyszała zupełnie jak z tymi dzwonami gdzieś biją ale gdzie? Ona a tym bardziej jej mąż nie może wskazywać całej branży (Energa, Tauron, Innogy, PGE) co rząd ma robić i jak postępować z prosumentami. Więc jej pisanie należy traktować jak wróżenie z fusów.


Masz problem ze zrozumieniem prostego tekstu który zamieściła Elfir.
Z emocjami tez masz problem.

----------


## marcinbbb

Skoro mąż pracuje w ENEA to WIE!!! - czego nie rozumiesz?

----------


## d7d

> Skoro mąż pracuje w ENEA to WIE!!! - czego nie rozumiesz?


Lepiej wie co w firmie kombinują i za czym lobbują.
Takiego prostego tekstu nie potrafisz zrozumieć?

----------


## kulibob

> Zapytaj męża do kogo należy pozostałe 48,5% akcji?
> Bo może mniejsza połowa zysków idzie gdzieś indziej


Enea chyba od 2016 nie płaci dywydendy a jako spółka wypada marnie jednak moloch przypięty do drukarki który nie upadnie co najwyżej zostanie wcielony w  inny.

Już lpiej PGNIG lub kogenere się zapakować

----------


## marcinbbb

Oczywiście... szkoda że ja nie będę pisał kogo znam i jaką klauzurę dostępności do informacji miałem. Jednak ja o tym nie opowiadam wazek i wobec za czym kto lobbuje. Tylko aby sztucznie podgrzać atmosferę.

----------


## marcinbbb

Oczywiście chodziło o klauzulę tajności...

----------


## gawel

> Oczywiście chodziło o klauzulę tajności...


żartowałem  :cool:

----------


## CityMatic

https://www.tauron.pl/dla-domu/urzadzenia/fotowoltaika?utm_source=wp&utm_medium=email&utm_ca  mpaign=fotowoltaika-2020-q4-ol&utm_term=zielona

A inne korporacje energetyczne ?promują FV

----------


## Kaizen

> https://www.tauron.pl/dla-domu/urzadzenia/fotowoltaika?utm_source=wp&utm_medium=email&utm_ca  mpaign=fotowoltaika-2020-q4-ol&utm_term=zielona
> 
> A inne korporacje energetyczne ?promują FV


Mają z tego bonus - musisz kupować prąd u nich. I nic nie zrobisz. Przywiązują do siebie. A jak przepchną różne swoje pomysły, to oprócz tego odetną falownik (a i tak sam się odetnie, jak będzie nadprodukcja powodująca napięcie powyżej normy), otrzymają od Ciebie prąd za darmo, jak skróci się okres rozliczania czy pobiorą opłatę za moc bierną czy inne rzeczy. Dilerzy też (podobno) rozdają na początku działki za darmo. A potem doją uzależnionych.

----------


## gawel

> Mają z tego bonus - musisz kupować prąd u nich. I nic nie zrobisz. Przywiązują do siebie. A jak przepchną różne swoje pomysły, to oprócz tego odetną falownik (a i tak sam się odetnie, jak będzie nadprodukcja powodująca napięcie powyżej normy), otrzymają od Ciebie prąd za darmo, jak skróci się okres rozliczania czy pobiorą opłatę za moc bierną czy inne rzeczy. Dilerzy też (podobno) rozdają na początku działki za darmo. A potem doją uzależnionych.


Kurde ale porównanie  :ohmy:

----------


## Kaizen

> Zapytaj męża do kogo należy pozostałe 48,5% akcji?
> Bo może mniejsza połowa zysków idzie gdzieś indziej


Dostałeś bana na googla?

https://www.biznesradar.pl/akcjonariat/ENEA

Jak widać większość ujawnionych akcjonariuszy też jest mniej czy bardziej zależna od państwa. Ale to w zasadzie bez znaczenia, bo nawet jak wszyscy pozostali, włącznie z Kowalskim co ma akcji za 200zł przyjadą na walne i zagłosują inaczej, to i tak władze spółki będą takie, jak chce minister. Dywidenda to niewygodne do dla nich rozwiązanie - mają wiele innych narzędzi wyprowadzenia kasy ze spółki tak, żeby inni akcjonariusze nic nie dostali.

----------


## marcinbbb

Kuriozum kup panele PV u swojego sprzedawcy prądu. Śmierdzi z daleka podpiszesz...? umowę jaką wykroiliśmy dla Ciebie :smile: 
@kaizen tak dostałem tylko czytam między wierszami

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Czyli "jedna pani drugiej pani w maglu coś powiedziała" 
> To jest to źródło informacji?
> Toż to zwykła plotka jest.


Czyli "jedna pani drugiej pani w maglu coś powiedziała"
To jest to źródło informacji?
Toż to zwykła plotka jest persony stos. :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

> *@Elfir*
> 
> Jeśli to nie jest plotką, że u Was firma daje swoim pracownikom deputat w postaci EE to faktycznie nie do końca jest sens zakładanie PV.
> 
> Sieci są przeciążone i cała infrastruktura, ale nie ma się co dziwić - przez kilkadziesiąt nie modernizowane - to cud, że to jeszcze jako-tako działa.
> Fachowców nie zwolnią, bo kto będzie ten "???" utrzymywał?


deputat dostają tylko bezpośredni pracownicy spółki (a to oznacza tylko tych, co siedzą przy biurku w siedzibie). Nie firmy powiązane. Nikt w firmie męża nie ma paneli i nie ma dotacji.

Co do drugiej części - dlatego mąż nie boi się, że zmiana władzy i zarządu zmieni jego pozycję zawodową  :smile: 




> zakładać PV w 2021 (albo i 2022)?


Ja nie pisałam aby nie zakładać, ale by ograniczyć się do 5 kW


Oczywiście, można uznać, ze to wszystko ploty, bo faktycznie to nie są opublikowane przez rząd informacje. 
Po prostu mam cynk i się nim dzielę.
Każdy indywidualnie oceni czy chce się nim kierować, czy nie.

Jestem zdziwiona poziomem agresji niektórych ludzi w tym wątku. Tak jakbym komuś coś narzucała.
Przecież ja osobiście mam w czterech literach ile kW sobie montujecie.

----------


## marcinbbb

Masz może cynka na następne losowanie lotto? Wiesz chciałbym sprawdzić jak Twoje źródła są wiarygodne  :smile:  Starczą mi 3 cyferki.
Dodatkowo przecież nie będzie to dotyczyć userów którzy mają już PV (więcej niż 5kW) na dachach bo prawo nie działa wstecz.

----------


## Elfir

jakoś tak się składa, że w Totalizatorze nie mam znajomych.
Ale komuś takiemu jak ty zdecydowanie bym nie podała.

Prawo nie działa wstecz, ale każdą umowę można wypowiedzieć.

----------


## marcinbbb

W takim razie skoro wiesz że wprowadzą DO 5kWp powiedz kiedy ponieważ wcześniej ustala się termin a dopiero później szczegóły? 
Fajnie taka Enea, czy inny Tauron może stawiać megawatowe polanki PV ale jak Kowalski to nie, nie bo szkodnik bo sieć przeciążona bo niestabilne źródło. A powiedz mi turbina wodna na górze Żar jest stabilnym źródłem czy niestabilnym? Czy turbina wiatrowa jest stabilnym źródłem? Na koniec czy elektrownia Bełchatów jest stabilnym źródłem energii skoro można regulować jej moc od 40 do 100% swojej mocy znamionowej? A przesiadka z 40 na 80% trwa kilkanaście godzin.

A Twój mąż kiedyś będzie musiał odpowiedzieć na te pytania aby przekonać do swoich racji. Ciekawe co powiedzą tym prosumentom co mają np. 35kW odepnij się od sieci czy zdejmuj panele z dachu.

----------


## vr5

> deputat dostają tylko bezpośredni pracownicy spółki (a to oznacza tylko tych, co siedzą przy biurku w siedzibie). Nie firmy powiązane. Nikt w firmie męża nie ma paneli i nie ma dotacji.
> 
> Co do drugiej części - dlatego mąż nie boi się, że zmiana władzy i zarządu zmieni jego pozycję zawodową


Tak - w siedzibie firmy. Podobno do 3 000 kWh rocznie, a powyżej 3000 kWh znacznie taniej, niż my wszyscy.
Do wykonywania ciężkiej pracy zawsze ktoś jest potrzebny.

W teorii prawo nie działa wstecz. Ale to pewnie tylko teoria...

----------


## Elfir

> [I]Prawo zezwala przedsiębiorstwu energetycznemu na *odcięcie dostawy prądu* w ściśle określonych przypadkach:
> I]


Ale co ma wspólnego odcięcie prądu ze zmiana umowy?
Mogą ci nadal dostarczać, ale nie odbierać.




> W takim razie skoro wiesz że wprowadzą DO 5kWp powiedz kiedy .


KIEDY.

Montuj sobie i 100kW. Co mnie do tego? Kogo ty usiłujesz przekonać? Zagadujesz własne lęki czy co?

----------


## henrykow

> Masz może cynka na następne losowanie lotto? Wiesz chciałbym sprawdzić jak Twoje źródła są wiarygodne  Starczą mi 3 cyferki.
> Dodatkowo przecież nie będzie to dotyczyć userów którzy mają już PV (więcej niż 5kW) na dachach bo prawo nie działa wstecz.


W rodzinie masz problemy jakieś? Uczepiłeś się kobiety jakby zabiła ci ojca harmonią.
Elfir ma męża który pracuje w energetyce i dowiedziała się coś niecoś więc się podzieliła tu informacjami z innymi z w dobrej wierze  a Ty co? czepiasz się jej że już nie powiem jak. Nie jeden tu (mam na myśli FM) wali gorsze knoty i jakoś Ci to nie przeszkadza.
Weź się chłopie ogarnij i poprowadź dyskusje na poziomie na jakim przystało.

----------


## henrykow

> W teorii prawo nie działa wstecz. Ale to pewnie tylko teoria...


Prawo nie działa  wstecz ale tylko dla wybranych, wiem coś na ten temat nie z teorii tylko z praktyki.

----------


## d7d

> Masz może cynka na następne losowanie lotto? Wiesz chciałbym sprawdzić jak Twoje źródła są wiarygodne  Starczą mi 3 cyferki.
> Dodatkowo przecież nie będzie to dotyczyć userów którzy mają już PV (więcej niż 5kW) na dachach bo prawo nie działa wstecz.


Ewidentnie masz problemy z emocjami i z logiką  :smile: 

PS 
W Lotto losowane są liczby a nie cyferki (cyfry). Chwytasz różnicą?

----------


## d7d

> poniżej 5 kW. powyżej wprowadzą opłaty przesyłowe, za korzystanie z infrastruktury operatora.


Powyżej 5kWp ma dotyczyć mocy paneli czy falownika?

----------


## mitch

> Tylko wcześniej pisała Pani o "wypowiedzeniu umowy" a nie jej zmianie.
> Ale także zmiana umowy nie jest możliwa bez zgody obu stron umowy.
> Dlatego w mojej umowie z "Elektrownią" jest zapis że jak zmienią się przepisy powodujące zmianę warunków umowy "Elektrownia" będzie NEGOCJOWAĆ zmianę warunków umowy.


No ale żeby jeszcze trochę zamieszać w kotle, dodam, że jak zmienią się przepisy, to ani ZE ani Kowalski nie będą mieli nic do gadania. Jak siła wyższa (czyt. parlamentarzyści za sprawą lobbowania ZE) zmienią okres rozliczeniowy z rocznego na trzymiesięczny, to nikt żadnych umów zmieniać nie będzie, tylko czym prędzej ZE dostosują swoje badziewne systemy i po zabawie.

Zupełnie inna sprawa, że to zmienianie zasad gry, nie w porządku, itd, ale cóż... nie pierwsza byłaby to ustawa i pewnie nie ostatnia. Nie takie rzeczy przechodziły, nikt nie będzie płakał nad losem bogacza z panelami na dachu domu  :wink:

----------


## d7d

> Nie każdą.
> Tak się składa że umowy na dostarczanie energii elektrycznej nie można jednostronnie wypowiedzieć.
> Chyba że odbiorca nie płaci albo kradnie prąd.


Kolejny "mądry" wpis by *stos*

ENEA 
https://www.enea.pl/pl/dladomu/obslu...y-dla-klientow



> *Rozwiąż umowę bez wychodzenia z domu*
> Sprzedałeś lokal, rozwiązałeś umowę najmu lub zakończyłeś działalność i musisz wypowiedzieć umowę, 
> a nie masz możliwości odesłania podpisanych przez siebie dokumentów? Poniżej przedstawiamy udostępnioną na czas stanu epidemii możliwość przesłania dokumentu bez wychodzenia z domu:


https://www.enea.pl/dladomu/obsluga_...31_01_2020.pdf

----------


## Bertha

Jeżeli ktoś się upiera ze prawo nie działa wstecz, to chyba nie nadąża (wróć - nie nadanża)   za _współczesnymi prądami umysłowymi MNP.  

__Zasada, że prawo nie działa wstecz, bywa niekiedy zastępowane przez prawo siły, które jest proste, gdyż składa się tylko z dwóch paragrafów: (§1) Silniejszy ma zawsze rację, (§2) W przypadkach gdy silniejszy nie ma racji – patrz §1._
Za https://janadamski.eu/2020/02/prawo-nie-dziala-wstecz/

Napisał *sto*s:  
Dlatego w mojej umowie z "Elektrownią" jest zapis że jak zmienią się przepisy powodujące zmianę warunków umowy "Elektrownia" będzie NEGOCJOWAĆ zmianę warunków umowy.

Ha! ha! ha!  
   Dostaniesz propozycje  że przyjmujesz umowę (w domyśle na *ich* warunkach)  lub możesz odstąpić od umowy.    Nic nowego pod słońcem.  Przerabiali to abonenci "pewnego konsorcjum cyfrowego" kilka lat temu.

----------


## Elfir

> Powyżej 5kWp ma dotyczyć mocy paneli czy falownika?


nie wiem. Po prostu stale przewija się 5 kW w rozmowach.


Stos - napisałam "Prawo nie działa wstecz, ale każdą umowę można wypowiedzieć." 
Przecież to było ogólnie o zasadach KC w sprawie umów cywilno-prawnych, a nie obietnica, ze ENEA zerwie z tobą umowę.

Z informacji na stronie ENEA "Każdy konsument, który zawiera umowę o świadczenie usług
dystrybucji, umowę sprzedaży, albo umowę kompleksową, otrzymuje w formie pisemnej pełną treść tej umowy. *W przypadku zmiany umowy przedsiębiorstwo energetyczne obowiązane jest przesłać odbiorcy projekt zmienionej umowy lub projekt zmiany umowy*. "
Zwykle jest tak, ze nie podpisanie nowej umowy rozwiązuje z automatu starą. "Wypowiedzenie" może było swego rodzaju skrótem myślowym, ale efekt dla konsumenta jest identyczny.

----------


## marcinbbb

_POST EDYTOWANY 
Od moderatora: 
Wiele wypowiedzi niżej odnosi się do postu który tu był a jest usunięty. Sama treść napisana przez autora jest przeze mnie zacytowana i usunięta (Administratorzy mają podgląd do tamtego postu). 
Zgodnie z zapowiedzią autor otrzymuje ode mnie bana (tymczasowego).

Nie usuwam postów niżej odnoszących się do usuniętej tu treści. Z postów innych użytkowników możecie wywnioskować, że to co zostało napisane nie powinno było zostać._

----------


## henrykow

Wiesz co chłopie, masz faktycznie nie po kolei poukładane. Nie dość że ubliżasz kobiecie to jeszcze robisz to z premedytacją  bo wiesz że dostaniesz bana. Co innego napisać coś bezwiednie obraźliwego a co innego napisać tak perfidnie tak jak to Ty uczyniłeś.

----------


## Bertha

> CYTAT EDYTOWANY


Himalaje chamstwa.

----------


## finlandia

> Wiesz co chłopie, masz faktycznie nie po kolei poukładane. Nie dość że ubliżasz kobiecie to jeszcze robisz to z premedytacją  bo wiesz że dostaniesz bana. Co innego napisać coś bezwiednie obraźliwego a co innego napisać tak perfidnie tak jak to Ty uczyniłeś.


Na tym forum nie ma zwyczaju, by obrażany moderator dawał bana za takie posty. Ale inny moderator może to zrobić bez cienia wątpliwości. Ja zawsze rozsądnym użytkownikom daję trochę czasu na refleksję. Np. takie 12 godzin.

----------


## giman

A ja PWN-y sobie czytam .

dociekanie 
«badanie istoty jakiegoś zjawiska, jakiejś rzeczy; też: rozważania nad jakimś problemem» 

napastliwość
1. «skłonny do zaczepek lub kłótni»
2. «wyrażony lub wyrażający coś w sposób zaczepny i złośliwy»

----------


## finlandia

> Bana dostanę? A za co ..


Za chamstwo w wypowiedzi. Zauważyli to inni użytkownicy i padły raporty. Także chyba wystarczająco obiektywna ocena.. 




> ...
> Gdybym napisał coś perfidnego i obrażającego BEZPOŚREDNIO do MODERA dostał bym bana z MIESJCA!!!! i to bez zbędnych odpowiedzi punkt regulaminu złamany OUT i nie wracaj!


Ależ napisałeś. I taka sama reakcja byłaby gdybyś napisał to do każdej innej kobiety na forum. 




> ... Pamiętajcie nie podważajcie tego co mówi moderator. Powiedział że do 5kWp będzie to będzie JUŻ (jak wasz BAN na tym forum i to dożywotni. (pomijając proxy/vpn`y).


Dyskutować można także kulturalnie. Jak brakuje argumentów to wypada się powstrzymać ..

----------


## d7d

> Z mężem gadasz tylko o jego pracy? Serio??? Żyjecie czymś innym niż tylko jego pracą? Może zróbcie se ze 2 dzieci to temat pracy ZNIKNIE a zajmie max 2-5 min dziennie. Przepraszam ale to tak jak inny użytkownik forum napisał że jego teść to w PGE pracuje i twierdzi że PV będzie zabronione. Czy cokolwiek co kiedykolwiek napisał moderator się sprawdziło? W sensie energetycznym, jest osobą wiarygodną aby z jej relacji wróżyć losy PV?
> 
> Oczywiście poza moim banem... w najbliższym możliwym terminie bo dociekam a skąd a po co?


Kolejny raz masz problemy ze zrozumieniem przekazywanych treści.
Kolejny raz zaczepiasz upierdliwie i bezzasadnie.
Musisz mieć jakieś problemy.

PS Elfir nie napisała nic takiego co było by związane z funkcją Moderatora.

PS2
Załóż sobie autobana. Tak będzie najlepiej   :big grin:

----------


## bobrow

Marcin-piłeś ?...
Jak się z kimś nie zgadzasz  lub uważasz ,że "pitoli farmazony" - to naprawdę jest powód ,żeby ją /jego obrażać ?
A co z siłą argumentów-tak nisko nas (tj użytkowników) tu cenisz ?
Ok-nie wszyscy wyłapią co jest istotne i ważne , mają do tego prawo czyli także do błędów...
Może kiedy podejmą niezbyt roztropną decyzję (w jakimkolwiek) temacie -to może zaczną czytać/analizować/myśleć/zadawać pytania/mieć wątpliwości...
Człowieku-tacy jesteśmy ...czytamy i nie rozumiemy....pytamy i nie słuchamy odpowiedzi...itd/itp...
Helouułł-czemu się dziwisz ?
Tacy (cholera) jesteśmy...

----------


## marcinbbb

Zgoda ale jeśli ktoś coś co wie to wypada dopytać skąd? Od męża - nie no baza wiedzy o której mąż mówić nie może. Bo to spółka skarbu państwa.
Ban dawaj śmiało!!! nawet się nie zastanawiaj nawet chwili. Swoje wiem i swoje już na tym forum napisałem o początkach PV w 2015r, o ogrzewaniu klimą w 2016r, o styro Knauf Etixx. Masz rację starczy mi już tego forum więc się nie krępuj klikaj co trzeba. Zdrówka Wam życzę i słońca dla PV. Wiecie że ONO robi robotę w maju jak pier... to robi Wam dzień.

Dzięki za te 11 lat  fajnie było. 
Dziękuję

----------


## gawel

> Zgoda ale jeśli ktoś coś co wie to wypada dopytać skąd? Od męża - nie no baza wiedzy o której mąż mówić nie może. Bo to spółka skarbu państwa.
> Ban dawaj śmiało!!! nawet się nie zastanawiaj nawet chwili. Swoje wiem i swoje już na tym forum napisałem o początkach PV w 2015r, o ogrzewaniu klimą w 2016r, o styro Knauf Etixx. Masz rację starczy mi już tego forum więc się nie krępuj klikaj co trzeba. Zdrówka Wam życzę i słońca dla PV. Wiecie że ONO robi robotę w maju jak pier... to robi Wam dzień.
> 
> Dzięki za te 11 lat  fajnie było. 
> Dziękuję



Ja Cię rozumiem i jestem tu chyba od 17 lat i też ostatnio doszedłem do podobnych wniosków co Ty. Ale nie odchodź bo będzie cię brakowało np mi  :cool:

----------


## fotohobby

> Dzięki za te 11 lat  fajnie było. 
> Dziękuję


Kiepski komediodramat...

----------


## d7d

> Jeśli myślicie że ba tym forum bany są rozdawane wg zasług to pomyślcie jeszcze raz.
> Jest tu taki jeden (w dwóch odsłonach) co bana nigdy nie dostanie. Nawet jak kogoś w sposób oczywisty obrazi (nazwie kogoś kanalią).
> Dla poprawienia efektu powtórzy to kilka razy a nawet napisze dużymi literami.
> Większość jego/ich wpisów to personalne wycieczki na innych forumowiczów.
> Ma nawet posłuch wśród moderatorów bo wystarczy jego jedno słowo a ten forumowicz którego bie lubi dostanie bana pod byle pretekstem.
> Jest tu też moderator który łamał regulamin pisząc niecenzuralne słowo i też bez konsekwencji.
> Regulamin tu jest dla plebsu.
> "Książęta" są bezkarni.


Biedny jesteś.
Kolejne użalanie się na FM.

PS
"jeden taki" "kogoś" obrazi określeniem "kanalia" ?
Masz na myśli "kogoś" czyli siebie czy kogoś innego?
Dokładnie to ten "ktoś" nie został nazwany kanalią 
Pewnie ten "ktoś" nie rozumie słowa napisanego.

PS2
twój zapis w twojej stopce



> ... fotohobby i jego Minolta d7d ...


 jest kłamstwem i jest atakiem personalnym.
Albo dobrze wiesz że są do dwa nicki dwóch różnych forumowiczów i specjalnie kłamiesz ale tego nie wiesz i tym samym udowadniasz, że nie rozumiesz pisanego na FM tekstu.

PS3
oooo, ze stopki usunąłeś "niktspecjalny"  :smile:

----------


## bobrow

> Zgoda ale jeśli ktoś coś co wie to wypada dopytać skąd? Od męża - nie no baza wiedzy o której mąż mówić nie może. Bo to spółka skarbu państwa.
> Ban dawaj śmiało!!! nawet się nie zastanawiaj nawet chwili. Swoje wiem i swoje już na tym forum napisałem o początkach PV w 2015r, o ogrzewaniu klimą w 2016r, o styro Knauf Etixx. Masz rację starczy mi już tego forum więc się nie krępuj klikaj co trzeba. Zdrówka Wam życzę i słońca dla PV. Wiecie że ONO robi robotę w maju jak pier... to robi Wam dzień.
> 
> Dzięki za te 11 lat  fajnie było. 
> Dziękuję


Nie nerwujsja-to może walnij sobie coś na humorek :yes: 
Nie rób scen-jeszcze się tu przydasz z Twoim doświadczeniem.

PS
To jaki koniec wybierasz : 17 wiek (Wołodyjowski) czy 20 wiek kpt Raginis ?
Zaznaczam ,że wybór jest trudny-obydwaj byli dość rozrywkowi...i w końcu się rezerwali...

----------


## marcinbbb

@bobrow jakieś 19 lat temu miałem przyjaciela który lubił pić. Później postrzelił własną żonę w palec.
Odebrane prawa rodzicielskie, zakaz zbliżania się do żony. Wylądował na działce bez prądu.
Uważasz że po 19 latach też jestem taki głupi?
Wódy pić nie mogę bo nadciśnienie, fajki rzuciłem 13 lat temu.
Oczywiście że na dobranoc idę zrobić "spacerek" na dobry sen

----------


## bobrow

> @bobrow jakieś 19 lat temu miałem przyjaciela który lubił pić. Później postrzelił własną żonę w palec.
> Odebrane prawa rodzicielskie, zakaz zbliżania się do żony. Wylądował na działce bez prądu.
> Uważasz że po 19 latach też jestem taki głupi?
> Wódy pić nie mogę bo nadciśnienie, fajki rzuciłem 13 lat temu.


OK-ale herbatkę możesz ?
Naprawdę -nie chcę Cię denerwować.
Tylko po prostu nie wiem co Cię w d...pę dzisiaj ugryzło ?
Każdy ma swój rozum (jaki ma...)-świata nie zbawisz ...
Trzeba dać na luz...

----------


## fotohobby

> Jest tu taki jeden (w dwóch odsłonach)
> .


Ha, ha, - a ten dalej dryfuje, jak Macierewicz w sprawie Smoleńska  :Lol: 

Weź się może znów za kasowanie swoich postów, bo ci się sporo nazbierało, i potem dużo czasu stracisz  :smile:

----------


## bobrow

Marcin -a pamiętasz jak mnie pojechałeś na początku ,że tylko zawracam gitarę o PV ?
Jak rozważałem różne warianty i dzieliłem włos już nie wiem na ile ?
I co -pomyliłeś się !
Twoja wiedza oraz doświadczenie (i oczywiście wielu ,wielu innych kolegów) przydała mi się...
Pół roku czytania forum/książki o PV/walka wewnetrzna...zadziałało-zrobiłem bez "wad ukrytych" PV prawie 10kWp (cholera żadnego medalu nie dostanę za to , ale piwko zawsze przy tej okazji smakuje bezcennie)
To wszystko z Wami...

----------


## bobrow

A pamiętasz swoje papiaki przy PV ? Do tej pory mam banana od ucha do ucha...Rozbawić też potrafisz...

----------


## gawel

Ja dodam że dopóki jest ktoś  dla kogo warto  być, to pomimo że są tacy  którzy wkurwiają to w ogóle warto być nawet dla jednej osoby.

----------


## bobrow

> Ja dodam że dopóki jest ktoś  dla kogo warto  być, to pomimo że są tacy  którzy wkurwiają to w ogóle warto być nawet dla jednej osoby.


Jakbyś nikogo nie mógł znaleźć, to możesz być dla mnie....
Moje Ego poczuło się lepiej....

PS
Jednak Melodramat....

----------


## bobrow

Sorry Gaweł-nie mogłem się oprzeć...

----------


## gawel

> Sorry Gaweł-nie mogłem się oprzeć...


nie zamaco  :big grin:

----------


## henrykow

> Bana dostanę? A za co za dociekanie wiedzy moderatora? Moderator mówi wiem ale nie powiem....


Nie za dociekanie tylko za sposób jaki to robisz.
Jak to Elfir wie a nie powie??!!! Powiedziała ale tobie jak widać mało.
Mam wrażenie że nie jesteś tu aby prowadzić z kimś polemikę na cywilizowanym poziomie tylko po to aby odstresować jakieś niepowiedzenia życiowe, i jak dalej chcesz prowadzić dyskusje to dobrze zrobiłeś że się pożegnałeś z Nami tylko na jak długo?

----------


## Elfir

> Ale powinna Pani wiedzieć że takie zrywanie umowy na dostarczanie energii przy pomocy zmiany umowy jest niezgodne z prawem.
> Prawo energetyczne nie zawiera takiej możliwości zerwania umowy na dostarczanie energii elektrycznej.
> ]


Kluczowe jest słowo "dostarczanie". 
W umowie z prosumentem Enea jest też odbiorcą. A nie tylko dostawcą.

----------


## d7d

Jeżeli napięcie w sieci przekracza określoną wartość to "siec" nie odbiera energii.

----------


## CityMatic

> Jeżeli napięcie w sieci przekracza określoną wartość to "siec" nie odbiera energii.


Wątpię , aby którakolwiek energetyka chciała podnieść na tyle wartość napięcia, aby zablokować przepływ z falownika do "sieci"
U mnie falownik jest ustawiony 1,2V powyżej napięcia zasilania i jak tylko rośnie napięcie "sieci" podwyższa je również falownik.

----------


## vr5

> Sieć odbierze nawet 260V, natomiast falownik powinien się wyłączyć natychmiast jeśli na wyjściu AC falownika napięcie wyniesie 260V.
> Po 10 minutach inwerter się wyłączy jeśli to napięcie będzie powyżej 253V.


U mnie natychmiast, jak podskoczy do 264 V. Wystarczy, że nawet gdy jest zimno i tylko na moment wyjrzy słońce z za chmur, a w tym czasie sąsiedzi zamiast grzać piecem akumulacyjnym  dla oszczędności chodzą w swetrach. 
Na szczęście po 3 minutach inwerter znowu podejmuje pracę.

----------


## d7d

> Wątpię , aby którakolwiek energetyka chciała podnieść na tyle wartość napięcia, aby zablokować przepływ z falownika do "sieci"
> U mnie falownik jest ustawiony 1,2V powyżej napięcia zasilania i jak tylko rośnie napięcie "sieci" podwyższa je również falownik.


Miałem na myśli magiczne 253 V.

----------


## vr5

W 2017 roku ustawiało się SolarMax dla DE, a to wynosiło: 
- przekroczenie 10 min +10 %, czyli 253 V
- przekroczenie chwilowe max +15 %, czyli 264 V

Po przekroczeniu w/w napięć inwerter się resetuje i dopiero po 180 s. podejmuje pracę.

Teraz ten inwerter nie mógł by być podłączony do nowej instalacji PV, bo firma (nie wiem, czy nadal istnienie) nie wydała certyfikatów zgodnie z wytycznymi z kwietnia 2016 roku (NC RfG). Rozporządzenie UE 2016/631.

----------


## vr5

> Ano właśnie.
> Polskie ustawienia wymagają wyłączenia natychmiastowego po osiągnięciu 260V.


Jest cały szereg instalacji PV podłączonych przed końcem kwietnia 2019 roku i nie ma obowiązku ich modyfikować. Wtedy ustawienia na Niemcy były najrozsądniejsze. SolarMax jak każdy inny pewnie kiedyś padnie (oby dopiero gdy PV się zwróci), więc  w to miejsce chyba wstawię  hybrydowy z stosownymi "papierami".

Tak naprawdę najlepiej by było gdyby wreszcie zaczęto inwestować w energetykę. Ostatnio w mojej lokalnej NN (napowietrznej) wymieniono przewody w połowie lat 80-tych ubiegłego wieku i nie wykluczone, że trafo. Szkoda, że nie połączono w pierścień. Na pewno spadki napięcia by były mniej odczuwalne.
A że doszła fotowoltaika to i skoki "w górę" też.

----------


## vr5

*@stos*

Gdy były liczniki analogowe to w nich tarcza kręciła się szybciej, lub wolniej proporcjonalnie do przepływającego prądu nie reagując na napięcie u klienta (cewka nasycona). 
W tamtych czasach napięcie u odbiorcy  często było niższe od 230 V, (wcześniej 220 V), ale nigdy nie wyższe. 
Za straty na sieci (NN) tak na prawdę płacił klient, bo zużycie energii odnotowane przez licznik było (230 V x I) x H

----------


## vr5

> W mojej sieci NN mam czasami, w nocy, napięcie przekraczające 253V.
> Moje PGE próbuje tym obwinić moje PV.


Powinni sprawę zgłosić do programu "Państwo w państwie" oraz rozniecić ogólnopolską nagonkę na szkodliwość fotowoltaiki. 

A tak na prawdę niech doinwestują w nową "inteligentną" podstację trafo  w Twojej okolicy współpracującą z całym systemem energetycznym. 
Jak nie ma na to środków (kasy) to wystarczyło by obniżyć ceny prądu w odpowiednich godzinach nocnych do takiej wartości by wtedy włączano np grzałki do grzania wody w bojlerach.

Da to się zrealizować w łatwy sposób montując dedykowaną do tego elektronikę wraz z licznikami do naliczania zużycia w zakresie napięć np 245-253 V.

Nie wiem czy Wielka Energetyka przymierza się do zmian strukturalnych pod kątem nowych technologii wytwarzania i dystrybucji energii. 
Gorzej by było, gdyby np Niemcy sprzedawali nam to co wycofują, tak jak swego czasu stare wiatraki.

Mimo, że troszkę się ożywiło w ostatnim czasie w fotowoltaice, to jak widać z dyskusji pojawiają się "*hamulcowi*" którym staje to ością w garsdle.

----------


## giman

Ale tu nikt nie oberwał, w żaden sposób.
Dokonało się teatralne utyskiwanie nad losem w nadziei na współczucie widzów. Częściowo skuteczne.

Co do tematu ostatnich 2-3 stron (nie tematu wątku) to tu nie o sprawiedliwość chodzi, ani nie o płeć tylko o absurdalność i jednostronność.




> - warto, czy nie warto? Jakieś merytoryczne argumenty, wnioski?


A ty jak radzisz, serio pytam, paneli nie mam absolutnie wszystko na prąd w domu to się zastanawiam.

----------


## gawel

> Ale tu nikt nie oberwał, w żaden sposób.
> Dokonało się teatralne utyskiwanie nad losem w nadziei na współczucie widzów. Częściowo skuteczne.
> 
> Co do tematu ostatnich 2-3 stron (nie tematu wątku) to tu nie o sprawiedliwość chodzi, ani nie o płeć tylko o absurdalność i jednostronność.
> 
> 
> A ty jak radzisz, serio pytam, paneli nie mam absolutnie wszystko na prąd w domu to się zastanawiam.


Moim zdaniem warto ale nie za wszelką cenę i już. Pomieszkasz to poznasz potrzeby energetyczne i to będzie najtrafniejsze w określeniu mocy pv . Poza tym dopłata się skończyła, jeżeli chcesz skorzystać z ulgi termo to pamiętaj że jak zaczniesz odliczenie to aby wykorzystać limit 53 tys masz 3 kolejne lata na poniesienie wydatków, więc trzeba się zastanowić kiedy zacząć.

----------


## Kaizen

> A tak na prawdę niech doinwestują w nową "inteligentną" podstację trafo  w Twojej okolicy współpracującą z całym systemem energetycznym.


I co ta inteligentna stacja trafo zrobi? Puści prąd "pod prąd" do sieci średniego napięcia?

----------


## mitch

> A ty jak radzisz, serio pytam, paneli nie mam absolutnie wszystko na prąd w domu to się zastanawiam.


Jak Cię stać, to warto. Jak nie, to nie. To (fotowoltaika), w odróżnieniu od źródła ciepła (węgiel vs gaz vs PC) oraz domu jako takiego z przyległościami (działka, nawierzchnia, ogrodzenie), jest inwestycją. A inwestycje mają to do siebie, że można na nich zyskać lub stracić. Ryzyko jest wszędzie (nawet w obligacjach SP, choć niektórzy twierdzą że nie).

 Pytanie, czy Twój próg bólu jest na tyle duży, żeby w razie niekorzystnego splotu okoliczności (żeby daleko nie chodzić, przytoczone w tym wątku Big Energy lobbujące u parlamentarzystów niekorzystne dla prosumentów zapisy) zaakceptować wydłużenie zwrotu z inwestycji np. z 4-6 lat do 15. Ryzykując dajmy na to awarię falownika, na który nie wykupiłeś przedłużonej gwarancji do np. 20 lat. Tak jak ja się zakładam (sam ze sobą i właściwie z rynkiem), że w dłuższej perspektywie czasowej to Chiny, a nie USA będą górą, tak tutaj się zakładasz z Big Energy, kto w ciągu tych 15 lat będzie górą.

Tutaj nie ma jedynej słusznej odpowiedzi. Ja mając PC i wszystko w domu na prąd oraz dysponując wolną gotówką postawiłem na PV. Póki co, nie martwię się, że NAS jest włączony 24/h na dobę czy TV z audio chodzą od rana do wieczora co miesiąc wciągając 65-70 kWh (szacuję, bo subwoofera nie mam opomiarowanego, a też włączony non-stop), a od marca praktycznie cały czas na zdalnej pracy w domu, więc miesięczne zużycie mi podskoczyło średnio o 100 kWh miesięcznie. Jakbym miał inny profil życia i zużycia energii, to być może wnioski byłyby inne.

Historia nas oceni  :wink:

----------


## mitch

> I co ta inteligentna stacja trafo zrobi? Puści prąd "pod prąd" do sieci średniego napięcia?


A niech się grzeje, jak nie umie inaczej. Moje baterie do drona potrafią się tak rozładowywać do storage mode, znaczy się nie jest to jakaś kosmiczna technologia  :wink:  

A tak poważnie (choć w sumie, to wyżej jest na poważnie), to nie jest tak, że przerażeni goście z ZE wczoraj się dowiedzieli o problemie. I tak, jak to nie ja - księgowy - powinienem o tym myśleć, tak samo to nie ja powinienem od ludzi z energetyki wymagać pomocy w ustaleniu sposobu godziwej wyceny instrumentu finansowego. Każdy z nas ma swoją działkę, więc do ciężkiej cholery, jeśli ja wykonuję swoją pracę, niech oni wykonują swoją. Za to nam się płaci, często niemałe pieniądze. Mam (i nie tylko ja) zgryz z nowym rozporządzeniem, próbujemy coś wykombinować, żeby nie wylewać dziecka z kąpielą. Tego samego oczekuję od ludzi, którzy od czasów trójpaku (sic!) mają świadomość, w jakim kierunku zmierza energetyka. Problem w tym, że Big Energy właściwie myśli tylko o swojej d*, akcjonariuszach i o tym, jak wydymać prosumentów, a nie jak naprawdę rozwiązać problem. 

Rozumiesz różnicę podejścia?

----------


## gawel

> I co z tego wynika? Jak widzę podchodzisz do zagadnienia kobiet jak szowinista.
> To że kobiety maja równouprawnienie to oznacza że można im nawciskać? 
> Ty jak widzę jesteś na ziarnku grochu urodzony bo wszelakie bodźcie Cię tu na forum obrażają ale jak innym nawciskasz to jest ok, i o jakim szacunku Ty tu wspominasz?


odpowiem twoim cytatem "_To forum nie jest Nasze, jesteśmy tu gośćmi i współtworzymy wspólnie to forum, więc chyba lepiej aby była zachowana przyjazna atmosfera niż skakanie sobie do gardła i udowodnienie że jeden jest głupszy od drugiego."_

Zamiast to pisać i wypróżniać  się co chwila na mnie po prostu zacznij robić o czym piszesz w cytacie. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## vr5

> I co ta inteligentna stacja trafo zrobi? Puści prąd "pod prąd" do sieci średniego napięcia?


Kaizen, nie ośmielam się z Tobą polemizować i brnąć w dyskusje pod tytułem "co autor miał na myśli"
Fakt na pewno moja wypowiedź nie jest precyzyjna, niejasna i zagmatwana.
Nie mamy jeszcze "inteligentnych" stacji trafo. Jednak wspaniale by było, gdyby ci którzy nimi zarządzają choć trochę przyłożyli się do tego by to wszystko pracowało stabilnie w zakresie przyjętych napięć. Pewnie w DE opanowali sprawę i u nich w nocy, gdy pobór prądu jest mniejszy niż w dzień to napięcie >>253 V należy do rzadkości. 

Na pewno twórcze jest to, że za skoki napięcia "w górę" w nocy winna jest PV.

----------


## finlandia

Panowie,  dziękuję za dyskusję, normalnie byłaby ona ciekawa, ale że jest kompletnie nie w temacie, to musiałem ją w większości usunąć. Nie ma co wracać do tematu. Ban dla Marcina jest tymczasowy (1-dniowy) i wynikał z "danego " przeze mnie słowa. To nie był powód by kogoś usuwać z forum na stałe czy też długo jak to się dzieje w przypadkach stałej recydywy. Jednak w jego postach jest też dużo treści merytorycznej. Każdy ma prawo do słabszych chwil i może potrzebuje czasu na przemyślenia. 

Bardzo proszę o powrót do tematu.

----------


## bobrow

To jeszcze szybkie pytanko-czy w ustawie dot Prosumenta  jest zapis o odbiorze oddanej energii do max 1 roku ?
Prosument ma obowiązywać przez 15 lat i jeśli w/w zapis byłby ,to z zasady prawo nie może działać wstecz.
Jeśli rozliczenie miałoby być do 3 miesięcy , to powinna być znowelizowana ustawa i powinna ona dotyczyć nowych prosumentów.
Jeśli gdzieś to tu było ,to sorry...

----------


## d7d

> Nie wiem czy Wielka Energetyka przymierza się do zmian strukturalnych pod kątem nowych technologii wytwarzania i dystrybucji energii. 
> Gorzej by było, gdyby np Niemcy sprzedawali nam to co wycofują, tak jak swego czasu stare wiatraki.
> 
> Mimo, że troszkę się ożywiło w ostatnim czasie w fotowoltaice, to jak widać z dyskusji pojawiają się "*hamulcowi*" którym staje to ością w garsdle.


Ogólnie to masz rację ale Niemcy sprzedawali nam stare wiatraki bo my je kupowaliśmy (bo były tanie).
Teraz to my sprzedajemy stare wiatraki dalej, pewnie na wschód.

----------


## Kaizen

> Prosument ma obowiązywać przez 15 lat i jeśli w/w zapis byłby ,to z zasady prawo nie może działać wstecz.


Naprawdę sądzisz, że żyje jakiś emeryt, co ma emeryturę wg zasad, które obowiązywały gdy odprowadzał pierwszą składkę ZUS? Niedziałanie prawa wstecz to slogan który ustawodawcy nie dotyczy.

KC:
_
Art. 3. Ustawa nie ma mocy wstecznej, chyba że to wynika z jej brzmienia lub celu._

O umowach i działaniu prawa wstecz bylo tutaj




> Rozumiesz różnicę podejścia?


Rozumiem konflikt interesów.
Co może zrobić inteligencja? Odprowadzi  prąd do gruntu. Ale to czysta strata dla operatora. Licznik zmierzył wpuszczenie do sieci, więc ZE ma oddać 80%/70% tego. A poszło w straty.
A konflikt interesów jest pozorny - bo każdy przedsiębiorca przerzuca koszty na swoich klientów. Więc to w interesie klienta jest, by firma dążyła do minimalizacji kosztów - bo ZE, przez brak konkurencji (prosument nie tylko jak wszyscy usługi dystrybucji, ale też prądu nie może kupić gdzie indziej), nie ma w tym żadnego interesu. 
Więc to głównie w interesie prosumenta jest, żeby koszty operatora były jak najniższe (w tym koszty kar za nie utrzymanie parametrów w normie, rozbudowy i utrzymania infrastruktury).

----------


## bobrow

Jeśli będą zmieniać zasady dla wcześniejszych umów , to z pewnością pójdzie sporo spraw do sądów (także UE).
Ja mam pierwszy rok produkcji skonsumowany-jeszcze tylko 3 i będę na zero z inwestycją...
Jeśli ludzie ponieśli określone koszty (wcale nie małe) przy założeniu ,że mają "gwarancje państwa" -to będzie duży młyn i raczej nie obejdzie się bez konkretnych protestów...

----------


## bobrow

Równie dobrze możemy założyć ,że rządzący uznają ,że należy drastycznie zmniejszyć wynagrodzenie w budżetówce...A dlaczego nie ? Powodów może być dużo ...

----------


## vr5

> Jeśli będą zmieniać zasady dla wcześniejszych umów , to z pewnością pójdzie sporo spraw do sądów (także UE).
> Ja mam pierwszy rok produkcji skonsumowany-jeszcze tylko 3 i będę na zero z inwestycją...
> Jeśli ludzie ponieśli określone koszty (wcale nie małe) przy założeniu ,że mają "gwarancje państwa" -to będzie duży młyn i raczej nie obejdzie się bez konkretnych protestów...


Przy rozliczaniu prosumentów są różne "chocki-klocki od lipca 2016 roku. To od tego czasy Ustawa OZE jest taka, jaka jest. Mało który Operator rozlicza wszystko jak należy (może żaden). 
Zrobiło się głośno przy rozliczeniu międzyfazowym gdy prosumenci zauważyli że tracą jak z jednej fazy czerpią energię, a na drugiej jest wtłaczana energia ze słońca do sieci. Przecież Operatorzy wiedzą, że to "jest takie fajne". 
Tobie na zapytanie jak w G12W będą rozliczać odpisali że metodą proporcjonalną z proporcji zużycia odnotowanej przez licznik. To jest dobre - "optymalne", bo będziesz mógł z magazynu odbierać kiedy chcesz (chyba tak to wyjaśnili). 
I mają rację, ale... coś jest w tym, że ludzie czują się jak po spożyciu  rycyny i tranu.

Pani Jadwiga, o której ostatnio było głośno w 2019 roku deklarowała, że wszystko zostanie ujednolicone i "wszyscy będą szczęśliwi".
Rozpoczęły się "konsultacje". 
Jak  delikatnie mówiąc *są nieprawidłowości* to konsultacje powinny być prowadzone z innymi podmiotami, a nie z tymi które "kręcą lody". 

Właśnie w tym wątku niektórzy zastanawiają się upraszczając, czy PV ma sens i jak duża jest do przyjęcia, by miało to sens.
Jeśli zrobią rozliczenie co 3 miesiące, nie jak jest po 12 miesiącach to prawie każdy nawet mający 100 % pokrycia z własnej EE straci w pierwszym kwartale.

Mogą to zrobić. Wytłumaczą, że jest to "optymalne", wręcz *dla Twojego dobra*. 
Prawo nie działa w wstecz, ale jesteśmy wszyscy równi wobec prawa, więc skoro wszyscy płacą, to dlaczego my nie?

Jak już masz w produkcji pełne pokrycie ze zużyciem to możesz być szczęśliwy, że wyzwoliłeś się z proporcji, jak nie - sprawdź (z czystej ciekawości) czy  wszystkie faktury (może być tylko kilka) się bilansują Każda z osobna i wszystkie razem. 

Mnie powiedział o tym pracownik Tauronu (anonimowy), że wyniki będą różne. Sprawdziłem - miał rację.

----------


## mitch

> Rozumiem konflikt interesów.
> Co może zrobić inteligencja? Odprowadzi  prąd do gruntu. Ale to czysta strata dla operatora. Licznik zmierzył wpuszczenie do sieci, więc ZE ma oddać 80%/70% tego. A poszło w straty.
> A konflikt interesów jest pozorny - bo każdy przedsiębiorca przerzuca koszty na swoich klientów. Więc to w interesie klienta jest, by firma dążyła do minimalizacji kosztów - bo ZE, przez brak konkurencji (prosument nie tylko jak wszyscy usługi dystrybucji, ale też prądu nie może kupić gdzie indziej), nie ma w tym żadnego interesu. 
> Więc to głównie w interesie prosumenta jest, żeby koszty operatora były jak najniższe (w tym koszty kar za nie utrzymanie parametrów w normie, rozbudowy i utrzymania infrastruktury).


Czyli świadomie zignorowałeś - zupełnie jak Big Energy - problem. Wszystko by grało, gdyby ZE zależało na świadczeniu jak najlepszych usług. Mamy przykłady, że tak nie jest. Robi się wyłącznie to co trzeba, a niestety nawet mniej. To efekt betonu w tych firmach. Jest źle i będzie coraz gorzej z naszą siecią. Nie żeby mnie to dziwiło. Kiedyś nawet mocno denerwowało, teraz już tylko nazywam rzeczy po imieniu (k...y i złodzieje), ale już nie podchodzę do tego emocjonalnie. Mogą sobie być te kary, ja sobie poradzę. A złodzieje zostaną złodziejami. Niskie standardy w końcu zobowiązują, trzeba trzymać równy poziom (czyli dno i metr mułu).

Pozostaje tylko żal, że choć ja swoją robotę traktuję poważnie, to energetyka ma głęboko w du..e swoją przyszłość. Ważne jest tylko tu i teraz.

----------


## henrykow

> odpowiem twoim cytatem "_To forum nie jest Nasze, jesteśmy tu gośćmi i współtworzymy wspólnie to forum, więc chyba lepiej aby była zachowana przyjazna atmosfera niż skakanie sobie do gardła i udowodnienie że jeden jest głupszy od drugiego."_
> 
> Zamiast to pisać i wypróżniać  się co chwila na mnie po prostu zacznij robić o czym piszesz w cytacie. Z góry dziękuję.


Ale gdybyś nie zauważył to ja tak robię a że zwracam co niektórym uwagę w tym i Tobie właśnie dążę do tego aby forum było przyjazne forumowiczu wielkim sercem.

----------


## giman

> Moim zdaniem warto ale nie za wszelką cenę i już. Pomieszkasz to poznasz potrzeby energetyczne i to będzie najtrafniejsze w określeniu mocy pv . Poza tym dopłata się skończyła, jeżeli chcesz skorzystać z ulgi termo to pamiętaj że jak zaczniesz odliczenie to aby wykorzystać limit 53 tys masz 3 kolejne lata na poniesienie wydatków, więc trzeba się zastanowić kiedy zacząć.


Mieszkam już ciut ponad rok i mało i dużo, ale każda pora roku już była.
Prądu na rok schodzi ok 7 MWh.
Z tym zaczynaniem to nie do końca rozumiem, na nic innego niż PV to chyba nie uzyskam, więc zacznę i skończę _od ręki_ temat PV.
No chyba, ze mogę odliczyć izolację strychu nieużytkowego, itp.




> Jak Cię stać, to warto. Jak nie, to nie. To (fotowoltaika), w odróżnieniu od źródła ciepła (węgiel vs gaz vs PC) oraz domu jako takiego z przyległościami (działka, nawierzchnia, ogrodzenie), jest inwestycją. A inwestycje mają to do siebie, że można na nich zyskać lub stracić. Ryzyko jest wszędzie (nawet w obligacjach SP, choć niektórzy twierdzą że nie).
> 
>  Pytanie, czy Twój próg bólu jest na tyle duży, żeby w razie niekorzystnego splotu okoliczności (żeby daleko nie chodzić, przytoczone w tym wątku Big Energy lobbujące u parlamentarzystów niekorzystne dla prosumentów zapisy) zaakceptować wydłużenie zwrotu z inwestycji np. z 4-6 lat do 15. Ryzykując dajmy na to awarię falownika, na który nie wykupiłeś przedłużonej gwarancji do np. 20 lat. Tak jak ja się zakładam (sam ze sobą i właściwie z rynkiem), że w dłuższej perspektywie czasowej to Chiny, a nie USA będą górą, tak tutaj się zakładasz z Big Energy, kto w ciągu tych 15 lat będzie górą.
> 
> Tutaj nie ma jedynej słusznej odpowiedzi. Ja mając PC i wszystko w domu na prąd oraz dysponując wolną gotówką postawiłem na PV. Póki co, nie martwię się, że NAS jest włączony 24/h na dobę czy TV z audio chodzą od rana do wieczora co miesiąc wciągając 65-70 kWh (szacuję, bo subwoofera nie mam opomiarowanego, a też włączony non-stop), a od marca praktycznie cały czas na zdalnej pracy w domu, więc miesięczne zużycie mi podskoczyło średnio o 100 kWh miesięcznie. Jakbym miał inny profil życia i zużycia energii, to być może wnioski byłyby inne.
> 
> Historia nas oceni


Cieszę, się ze końcu ktoś podziela mój pogląd, że dom, PC a i pewnie rekuperatory to konsumpcja a nie inwestycja. Od tych czasów zwrotu dyskutowanych na forum głowa boli, ale do brzegu  :smile: 

Stać to pojęcie bardzo względne, póki co dla każdych oszczędności znajduję zadanie inne niż finansowanie PV.
Fizycznie środki mogły by się znaleźć tylko właśnie cały czas mam wrażenie, ze inne wydatki będą celniejsze.
Ale z kolejnej strony PV brzmi tak fajnie jak ma się dom na prąd.

----------


## gawel

> Mieszkam już ciut ponad rok i mało i dużo, ale każda pora roku już była.
> Prądu na rok schodzi ok 7 MWh.
> Z tym zaczynaniem to nie do końca rozumiem, na nic innego niż PV to chyba nie uzyskam, więc zacznę i skończę _od ręki_ temat PV.
> No chyba, ze mogę odliczyć izolację strychu nieużytkowego, itp.
> 
> 
> 
> Cieszę, się ze końcu ktoś podziela mój pogląd, że dom, PC a i pewnie rekuperatory to konsumpcja a nie inwestycja. Od tych czasów zwrotu dyskutowanych na forum głowa boli, ale do brzegu 
> 
> ...


To 7MWh na rok jeżeli masz dach od południa to na spokojnie 6kW wystarczy + g12w i na prawdę nie powinno być źle. koszt 20 k byłoby ok po odliczeniu od podatku 17k nieźle.

----------


## giman

> To 7MWh na rok jeżeli masz dach od południa to na spokojnie 6kW wystarczy + g12w i na prawdę nie powinno być źle. koszt 20 k byłoby ok po odliczeniu od podatku 17k nieźle.


Dach podobno wzorcowy (południe takie przesunięte o jakieś 10 stopni i nachylenie 35st).
Poczekam na jakieś dofinansowanie i tak 5-6kW za dychę bym chciał (skąpy jestem co  :smile:  )

edyta:
A "Mój prąd" ma jakiekolwiek szanse na powrót?

----------


## mitch

> Stać to pojęcie bardzo względne, póki co dla każdych oszczędności znajduję zadanie inne niż finansowanie PV.
> Fizycznie środki mogły by się znaleźć tylko właśnie cały czas mam wrażenie, ze inne wydatki będą celniejsze.


Jeśli te inne wydatki, to stricte wydatki, zastanowiłbym się poważnie nad PV. Jeśli miałeś na myśli inwestycje, to jeśli czujesz, że są faktycznie celniejsze, to odpuść PV. Zwrot z inwestycji to nie wszystko - przynajmniej dla mnie. Jeśli coś mi przynosi zwrot, ale tego nie rozumiem (np. hype na krypto) albo mam wątpliwości, to mam mniejszą satysfakcję z zarobku. A uważam, że zdrowie psychiczne to rzecz ważniejsza niż pieniądze. 




> Ale z kolejnej strony PV brzmi tak fajnie jak ma się dom na prąd.


No i tu mnie masz. Ja bym dalej PV nie miał, bo cały czas było coś ważniejszego. Ale moja ładniejsza (i mądrzejsza) część związku  :wink:  powiedziała mi, żebym w końcu przestał się i ją męczyć  :big lol:  No i fakt, teraz mogę sobie spokojnie żyć dalej  :wink: 




> Poczekam na jakieś dofinansowanie i tak 5-6kW za dychę bym chciał (skąpy jestem co  )


Ostry zawodnik z Ciebie  :wink: 




> edyta:
> A "Mój prąd" ma jakiekolwiek szanse na powrót?


Coś tam podobno tworzą. Ale z fusów ciężko dziś wróżyć  :wink:

----------


## gawel

> Dach podobno wzorcowy (południe takie przesunięte o jakieś 10 stopni i nachylenie 35st).
> Poczekam na jakieś dofinansowanie i tak 5-6kW za dychę bym chciał (skąpy jestem co  )
> 
> edyta:
> A "Mój prąd" ma jakiekolwiek szanse na powrót?


ja miałem finalnie, 4kW  za 10200 nie tanio ale ok. Co do programu to niestety ale ponoć dotyczaczoawa forma 5k ma niestety ulec zmianie na niskooprocentowaną pożyczkę.

----------


## giman

> Jeśli te inne wydatki, to stricte wydatki, zastanowiłbym się poważnie nad PV.


Tak to wydatki, takie świeże na dom jeszcze - a to płot, brama, mebel brakujący, auto, itd.




> No i tu mnie masz. Ja bym dalej PV nie miał, bo cały czas było coś ważniejszego.


O to to to, właśnie to to, to ważniejsze coś zawsze  :smile: 




> ja miałem finalnie, 4kW  za 10200 nie tanio ale ok.


Tak jak myślę teraz to ja chyba dychę chcę wydać, 4kW też wezmę za dychę, nie musi być 5-6.

----------


## gawel

> Tak to wydatki, takie świeże na dom jeszcze - a to płot, brama, mebel brakujący, auto, itd.
> 
> 
> O to to to, właśnie to to, to ważniejsze coś zawsze 
> 
> 
> Tak jak myślę teraz to ja chyba dychę chcę wydać, 4kW też wezmę za dychę, nie musi być 5-6.


W związku z czarną d w 4 kwartale 2020 trochę mi zabrakło i musiałem dokupić 1 MWh za całe 400 zł do faktury za II półrocze 2020 roku ale i tak jestem zadowolony z małej instalacji PV

----------


## gawel

> Bez żartów, 4 kW za 10 tyś?
> Chyba że po ulgach i zwrocie z NFOS, ale programu jeszcze nie ogłoszono


A czemu nie?

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeśli będą zmieniać zasady dla wcześniejszych umów , to z pewnością pójdzie sporo spraw do sądów (także UE).


Na jakiej podstawie? Masz w umowie zapis, o niezmienności zasad nawet, przy zmianie przepisów prawnych?

----------


## Kaizen

> Czyli świadomie zignorowałeś - zupełnie jak Big Energy - problem. Wszystko by grało, gdyby ZE zależało na świadczeniu jak najlepszych usług.


Ja tam wolę tenie usługi i prąd o wysokiej dostępności i przy akceptowalnej przez moje urządzenia jakości.

----------


## gawel

> Czemu nie, przed zwrotem i przed ulgami, czy czemu nie po zwrocie którego jeszcze nie ma


po odliczeniach. ale dotacja 5k przeszła raczej do historii

----------


## marcinbbb

Wiecie może za co tu dają bany? Rano wstałem i moje konto było zbanowane na 1 dobę?

----------


## gawel

> Wiecie może za co tu dają bany? Rano wstałem i moje konto było zbanowane na 1 dobę?


Łel kam bek  :cool:

----------


## marcinbbb

Już chyba mi się przestało chcieć "kam bek" skoro za prawdę każą jak nasze kobiety i ich aborcje.

----------


## giman

> Bez żartów, 4 kW za 10 tyś?
> Chyba że po ulgach i zwrocie z NFOS, ale programu jeszcze nie ogłoszono


Przecież wystarczy przeczytać, 5 czy 8 ostatnich postów i widać, że te 10 kzł to nawet za 5 czy 6 kW bym chciał.
To nie wycena tylko chciejstwo ogranicza mnie tylko wyobraźnia.

I tak liczę na dofinansowanie nr 1, ulgę nr 2, dotację nr 3 nic z tego nie istnieje ale liczę na to hehe




> Wiecie może za co tu dają bany? Rano wstałem i moje konto było zbanowane na 1 dobę?


Ale rano to pewnie wyspany wstałeś?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Ale rano to pewnie wyspany wstałeś?


tak 5:55

----------


## giman

> tak 5:55


No to masz odpowiedź na zadane pytanie.

----------


## marcinbbb

Się dowiedziałem...
Za wcześnie wstałem czy za późno poszedłem spać? bo bana około 22:00 dostałem.
Chiałbym wiedzieć za co dostałem bana? Ktoś mi odpowie?

----------


## giman

Przecież nie wiem, zgaduję.
Ale skoro sie wyspałeś to na pytanie



> Wiecie może za co tu dają bany?


Odpowiedzią może być - wsparcie społeczności forum żebyś się wyspał. Pasuje w sumie, co nie.

----------


## bobrow

> Na jakiej podstawie? Masz w umowie zapis, o niezmienności zasad nawet, przy zmianie przepisów prawnych?


W ten sposób możemy wszystko podważyć-pytanie pojawia się zatem takie :
po co komu program prosument bez gwarancji odbioru wyprodukowanej energii (lub bez jej sprzedaży) ?

Kaizen jest jeszcze coś takiego w prawie cywilnym jak wadliwe umowy-a to jest rodzaj umowy ,nieprawdaż ?

----------


## bobrow

W uzupełnieniu :
Państwo "mówi" do Narodu :
 ludzie inwestujcie w PV bo to ekologia (ito,itd) ,zagwarantujemy Wam stabilny system rozliczeń tej energii min na 15 lat ,aby ta inwestycja Wam się kalkulowała.
Naród odpowiada :
ok -to wchodzimy w ten interes jeśli mamy takie "gwarancje"

Oczywiście przepisy można zmieniać , ale kij ma dwa (a czasem więcej) końce- i po w końcu jakimś uczciwym procesie , można wygrać sprawę...
Kaizen ,a nie obawiasz się ,że zniosą T2 i nałożą kontrybucję na wszystkich użytkowników "prądu" ?

----------


## Kaizen

> po co komu program prosument bez gwarancji odbioru wyprodukowanej energii (lub bez jej sprzedaży) ?


No, komu i po co?
Państwu, żeby zbliżyć się do poziomu OZE zgodnego z ustaleniami z UE. Jak już osiągnie, to można dokręcać śrubę.





> ludzie inwestujcie w PV bo to ekologia (ito,itd) ,*zagwarantujemy* Wam stabilny system rozliczeń tej energii min na 15 lat


Nie mamy Pańskiego płaszcza, i co nam Pan zrobisz? Zmienią zapis (dla przypomnienia już nie jest 15 lat, bo kończy się _nie dłużej niż do dnia 31 grudnia 2035 r._) albo zmienią inne zapisy. Zwróć też uwagę, że te 15 lat dotyczy wyłącznie obowiązku przyjęcia i oddania 0,7/0,8. Nie dotyczy stałości długości okresu rozliczeniowego ani innych zasad rozliczania czy opłat.




> Kaizen ,a nie obawiasz się ,że zniosą T2 i nałożą kontrybucję na wszystkich użytkowników "prądu" ?


Nakładają - np. opłatę mocową. Gdyby wybór T2 wymagało wyłożenia kilkudziesięciu tysięcy to bym się zastanawiał, czy te pieniądze warto wydać. Ale tak nie było więc nie było co rozważać. Wybierając G12 nie wydajesz żadnych pieniędzy, nie wiążesz się z jednym sprzedawcą prądu, nie zamykasz żadnych dróg na przyszłość. Więc to podjęcie innej decyzji wymaga solidnego rozważenia i zastanowienia, czy warto wydać pieniądze i ograniczyć sobie wybór zdając się na łaskę ustawodawcy i ministrów.

----------


## bobrow

To pozostaje czekać i obserwować sytuację-jeśli rzeczywiście skrócą rozliczenia do 3 miesięcy , to być może powstanie jakiś związek poszkodowanych przez państwo prosumentów....
Zobaczymy

----------


## mitch

> Ja tam wolę tenie usługi i prąd o wysokiej dostępności i przy akceptowalnej przez moje urządzenia jakości.


Uważam, że czasem powinno się wyjść ze swojej banieczki. Dla zachowania trzeźwego osądu. To że ja czy Ty problemu z prądem "o wysokiej dostępności i przy akceptowalnej [...] jakości" nie mamy nie znaczy, że tak jest wszędzie. Inaczej ostatecznie będziemy mieli tak jak "warszafka", która do tej pory nie ogarnia, dlaczego ludzie w całej Polsce są tak głupi i głosują na pewną partię. A to było i jest nadal takie proste i można było tak prosto uniknąć. Ale wygodniej mieć klapki na oczach i pisać, że "przecież u mnie jest ok". Inna sprawa, że akurat w przypadku ZE nie wierzę, że coś się zmieni, bo na skruszenie tamtejszego betonu trzeba jeszcze długo poczekać, ale w przypadku polityki - jak widać na załączonym obrazku. No i tak jak pisałem wcześniej - mało mnie to obchodzi, jak będzie ostatecznie z PV - poradzę sobie tak czy siak. Jak mi się zwróci instalacja w 15 lat to przeżyję, po prostu będzie po stronie mniej udanych inwestycji. Choć pewnie i tak dom wcześniej sprzedam w górnych widełkach jak zawsze. 




> To pozostaje czekać i obserwować sytuację-jeśli rzeczywiście skrócą rozliczenia do 3 miesięcy , to być może powstanie jakiś związek poszkodowanych przez państwo prosumentów....


Moim zdaniem nic to nie da. To zmiana na poziomie ustawy, ZE posłusznie się dostosują. Nie będzie żadnych zmian umów, to mniej więcej tak, jak zmiana stawki VAT na dany produkt/usługę. Wczoraj zwolniony, dziś 23% - nikt z tego powodu nie może wypowiedzieć umowy, bo to nie jest wina sprzedawcy/stron umowy. Tak samo jak zatwierdzenie przez URE nowych stawek. Choćby dorzucili opłatę mocową na poziomie 100 zł za 1 kW instalacji, jedyne co będziesz mógł, to odłączyć instalację i zgłosić to do ZE w celu redukcji strat. Że nie fair? Życie jest nie fair  :wink:

----------


## bobrow

Jest jednak pewna różnica :
-jak wzrośnie cena prądu , ok trudno , nikt nie zachęcał do np ogrzewania kabelkami
-jak wzrośnie cena paliwa, ok trudno , nikt nie zachęcał do zakupu samochodu
-it,itd
Ale jak zmienią zasady Prosumenta , to moim skromnym zdaniem jest różnica-ponieważ bardzo dużo ludzi właśnie z tego względu zdecydowało się na wejście w PV (oczywiście wcześniej były także te instalacje) na WYRAŹNĄ ZACHĘTĘ PAŃSTWA z wręcz gwarancją niezmienności programu...
Jak ktoś ma wolę oszukiwać i kręcić (czyli ma złą wolę) , to bardzo jest trudno przewidzieć takie działania w umowie.Chyba tylko "normalny" sąd będzie w stanie stwierdzić czy ten program był mamieniem pospólstwa ,czy jednak nie ...
Dlatego właśnie uważam ,że jest o co pyszczyć i walczyć...
Tymczasem

----------


## gawel

> To pozostaje czekać i obserwować sytuację-jeśli rzeczywiście skrócą rozliczenia do 3 miesięcy , to być może powstanie jakiś związek poszkodowanych przez państwo prosumentów....
> Zobaczymy


 :big lol:

----------


## mitch

> Jest jednak pewna różnica :
> -jak wzrośnie cena prądu , ok trudno , nikt nie zachęcał do np ogrzewania kabelkami
> -jak wzrośnie cena paliwa, ok trudno , nikt nie zachęcał do zakupu samochodu
> -it,itd
> Ale jak zmienią zasady Prosumenta , to moim skromnym zdaniem jest różnica-ponieważ bardzo dużo ludzi właśnie z tego względu zdecydowało się na wejście w PV (oczywiście wcześniej były także te instalacje) na WYRAŹNĄ ZACHĘTĘ PAŃSTWA z wręcz gwarancją niezmienności programu...
> Jak ktoś ma wolę oszukiwać i kręcić (czyli ma złą wolę) , to bardzo jest trudno przewidzieć takie działania w umowie.Chyba tylko "normalny" sąd będzie w stanie stwierdzić czy ten program był mamieniem pospólstwa ,czy jednak nie ...
> Dlatego właśnie uważam ,że jest o co pyszczyć i walczyć...
> Tymczasem


Niby tak. Ale wiesz, to podobnie jak z OFE - w pewnym wieku nawet mogłeś wybrać, czy się na to piszesz, czy nie. No i nagle ktoś pewnego dnia stwierdził, że ukradnie Ci tą kasę. Jak pomyślał, tak zrobił. A Tobie został jeno zapis na koncie w ZUS, miast prawdziwych pieniędzy. Też państwo zachęcało... Nikt nie wpadł na to, że złodziej swojej natury nie zmieni i ukradnie kasę. Czym to się różni? Skalą, bo ile osób ma PV, a ile oszczędzało w OFE? Czy to z musu, czy z wyboru. Więc jeśli do tej pory ludzie bronią tych złodziei, ba, ekscytują się wręcz, jak sobie ćwierknie na pewnej platformie (nomen-omen) w kierunku znienawidzonej partii, to o czym tu rozmawiać. Jesteśmy kretynami i ponosimy konsekwencje własnych wyborów. I dlatego uważam, że te pyszczenie i walka to walka z wiatrakami. Ale, przyznam, kibicuję  :smile:

----------


## mitch

> Nie rżnij głupszego niż jesteś. Najpierw skoczyłeś po chamsku do Elfir a teraz udajesz głupa i sądzisz że nie zawiniłeś, w takim razie to chyba Elfir zawiniła bo ośmieliła się napisać że coś wie.
> [...]
>  choć wątpię abyś tych postów nie czytał bo po postach finlandii wypowiadałeś się w temacie, ale głupa to rżniesz pierwszorzędnie.
> Więc  zachowuj się jak przystało na dorosłego człowieka, obraziłeś Elfir to ją przeproś albo nie odzywaj się wcale a nie ujadasz nad swoim bidnym losem bo banana dostałeś i to ledwie na jedną dobę, naprawdę obelga i plama na honorze.


No dobra, ulało Ci się. A coś może w końcu w temacie?  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> To pozostaje czekać i obserwować sytuację-jeśli rzeczywiście skrócą rozliczenia do 3 miesięcy , to być może powstanie jakiś związek poszkodowanych przez państwo prosumentów....
> Zobaczymy


Dużo skuteczniejszym rozwiązaniem będzie przerzucenie przedłużacza do ( w moim przypadku) szwagra, a konkretnie jego stolarni. 
Szybko wyczyści to, co mogłoby się w okolicach czerwca, lipca zmarnować.

----------


## bobrow

> Dużo skuteczniejszym rozwiązaniem będzie przerzucenie przedłużacza do ( w moim przypadku) szwagra, a konkretnie jego stolarni. 
> Szybko wyczyści to, co mogłoby się w okolicach czerwca, lipca zmarnować.


I to jest konkretne lekarstwo na tę sytuację...mam dwóch sensownych sąsiadów-tylko trzeba pomyśleć jak to rozliczać fizycznie (kwotowo to jasna sprawa-0,8 ceny kWh)

----------


## Kaizen

> I to jest konkretne lekarstwo na tę sytuację...mam dwóch sensownych sąsiadów-tylko trzeba pomyśleć jak to rozliczać fizycznie (kwotowo to jasna sprawa-0,8 ceny kWh)


A skąd będziesz wiedział, kto pociągnął z sieci, zamiast z dachu?
To gotowy przepis na konflikt z sąsiadem.

----------


## mitch

> A skąd będziesz wiedział, kto pociągnął z sieci, zamiast z dachu?
> To gotowy przepis na konflikt z sąsiadem.


Po pierwsze chodziłoby o wykorzystanie zmagazynowanych kWh, więc co za różnica, skoro przyjął stały współczynnik 0,8?
Po drugie, są liczniki dwukierunkowe. O ile z takim pvmonitorem ciężko by to było zintegrować, o tyle z Home Assistantem do zrobienia. Fakt, sztuka dla sztuki.
Szukasz problemu tam, gdzie go nie ma  :wink: 




> Od dobrych kilku tygodni pieprzycie o tych 3mcach dla odbioru energii, ktoś gdzieś klepnął jakąś bzdurę w internecie  i teraz jest to wszędzie wałkowane. Ja jeszcze nie spotkałem się z wiarygodnym artykułem na ten temat a Wy już sraczkę macie. Wyluzujcie, jak zachcą nas wyruchać to to zrobią ale po co zamartwiać się przed czasem.


No ba, sam (wice?) prezio Taurona chlapnął. Ale fakt, nie ma co się martwić. Co będzie, to będzie. Bardziej niż PO na kasę mnie już nie wyruch..ą  :smile:

----------


## mitch

> Żeby nie wiem ile razy przedstawiciel rządowej instytucji zaprzeczał że takie coś jest rozważane, zawsze się znajdzie ktoś "lepiej poinformowany".
> No bo przecież ktoś z jego rodziny podsłuchał w łazience PGE czy Enei rozmowę dwóch pracowników i sensacja gotowa.
> 
> "_Przemysław Hofman, zastępca dyrektora departamentu gospodarki  niskoemisyjnej zapewnił, że nie są prowadzone prace nad skróceniem czasu  bilansowania prosumentów. Obecnie wynosi on 12 miesięcy._ "
> 
> https://wysokienapiecie.pl/34644-bli...w-spoldzielni/


No ale nasze dobrze poinformowane źródła twierdzą inaczej  :wink:  Ba, niektórzy są nawet urażeni, jak się temu (tej?) źródłu (jezu, jak to odmieniać  :wink:  ) coś powie  :big lol:

----------


## Kaizen

> Po pierwsze chodziłoby o wykorzystanie zmagazynowanych kWh, więc co za różnica, skoro przyjął stały współczynnik 0,8?
> Po drugie, są liczniki dwukierunkowe. O ile z takim pvmonitorem ciężko by to było zintegrować, o tyle z Home Assistantem do zrobienia. Fakt, sztuka dla sztuki.
> Szukasz problemu tam, gdzie go nie ma


Ale co da dwukierunkowy, jak sąsiad nic do sieci nie wpuszcza? Dostaniesz fakturę na 500zł za prąd pociągnięty z sieci - kto będzie miał zapłacić? Sąsiad, który był przekonany, że pociągnął prąd wart 400zł? Skąd ma wiedzieć, czy ciągnie z magazynu, czy magazyn już pusty? Żaden licznik ani HA nie pomoże.

----------


## mitch

> Ale co da dwukierunkowy, jak sąsiad nic do sieci nie wpuszcza? Dostaniesz fakturę na 500zł za prąd pociągnięty z sieci - kto będzie miał zapłacić? Sąsiad, który był przekonany, że pociągnął prąd wart 400zł? Skąd ma wiedzieć, czy ciągnie z magazynu, czy magazyn już pusty? Żaden licznik ani HA nie pomoże.


Nic nie poradzę, że nie rozumiesz w jaki sposób działa opomiarowanie i magazyn. To, że czegoś nie rozumiesz, nie znaczy, że się nie da. Na szczęście, nie Twój problem, bo ani PV nie masz, ani 3 miesięcznego okresu rozliczeniowego nie ma, ani nie jesteś sąsiadem bobrowa  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Nic nie poradzę, że nie rozumiesz w jaki sposób działa opomiarowanie i magazyn. To, że czegoś nie rozumiesz, nie znaczy, że się nie da.


Tak, to Twój problem, że nie rozumiesz, że licznik mierzący pobór sąsiada od Ciebie nie pozna, czy prąd pochodzi z elektrowni węglowej, bezpośrednio z PV, czy z "magazynu" (czyli też z elektrowni węglowej w większości). I nie będzie potrafił policzyć, czy to 0,8 czy 1,0. Zresztą Twój licznik od ZE też nie potrafi poznać, czy ciągniesz prąd wyprodukowany w elektrowni węglowej rozliczany "z magazynu" czy do zapłaty będzie 100%. To dopiero system informatyczny ZE rozlicza.

----------


## mitch

> Tak, to Twój problem, że nie rozumiesz, że licznik mierzący pobór sąsiada od Ciebie nie pozna, czy prąd pochodzi z elektrowni węglowej, bezpośrednio z PV, czy z "magazynu" (czyli też z elektrowni węglowej w większości). I nie będzie potrafił policzyć, czy to 0,8 czy 1,0. Zresztą Twój licznik od ZE też nie potrafi poznać, czy ciągniesz prąd wyprodukowany w elektrowni węglowej rozliczany "z magazynu" czy do zapłaty będzie 100%. To dopiero system informatyczny ZE rozlicza.


Licznik jak sama nazwa wskazuje, ma wyłącznie liczyć (hint: HA, influx). Kaizen, nie szukaj problemu tam, gdzie go nie ma. Nie przejmuj się nie swoimi problemami, bo ani one Twoje, ani nie są tak naprawdę problemami.

----------


## fronas414

Panowie dyskusja mocno rozgozralac. Ja bezsprzecznie uważam, zę ma to głęboki sens. U mnie na dachu 9 KW i przez 12 miesięcy nie płace za prąd, tylko jakies drobiazgi za przesył.Sporo kasy zostaje w kieszeni jednak, przy początkowym nakaldzie, ale po co kasa ma tracic wartość na koncie bankowym. Moja mikroinstalacje zamontowała mi  :spam:  . Na dotacje też siezapisałem ale wiadomo jak to wygląda. W ogole wydaje mi się ze system dofinansowani jest słaby. Na zachodzie maja lepiej. Mam nadzieję, że moje 5 tys. w końcu do mnie. Mimo tych całych perturbacji uważam, zę gra jest warta świeczki. Milo patrzeć jak na rachunku 15 zł a nie 300 zl :yes:

----------


## marcinbbb

Też jestem zdania że jeśli magazyn się ukruci do 3 miesięcy od maja do września mój sąsiad ma prąd za frajer, co się będę z nim rozliczał. Dobrą flaszkę się wypije przy grilu elektrycznym w środku lata, lepsze to niż oddać prunt za frajer ZE. 
Co zyska sąsiad brak rozpalania kociołka w lato do grzania cwu, kupi se chłop klimatyzator, wszelkie prądożerne urządzenia podepnie pod mój kabel i będzie szczęśliwy o zdobytą wiedzę. Oczywiście będzie poinformowany że kabel wytrzyma 3-4kW ale nie więcej więc jak piekarnik to nie ze zmywarką. Nawet miernik energii mu podaruję aby ogarniał ile w danym momencie prądu zjada. Od maja do września moja PV zrobi pewnie w okolicach 4MWh jak zje 2MWh nic mi się nie stanie. Zresztą jak już pisałem 500kWh w te czy w tamte żadna róznica, jeśli magazyn się zmieni będzie 2MWh w te czy w tamte też żadna różnica a prąd zostanie.

Co na to ZE szybko się pokapują że w lato jak ich sprawność jest raczej słaba a PV`ki nie oddają pruntu za frajer do sieci to im się zrobi ciepło, bo już naszego prądu nie sprzedadzą za stawkę naszemu sąsiadowi tylko będą musieli jeszcze więcej energii klepać aby ogarnąć zapotrzebowanie. I co się wtedy stanie?
Prosument będzie dobry, prosumencie sprzedaj nam swój prunt za jakieś ochłapy bo my w potrzebie jak kościół zawsze.

Co ja w zimę zrobię odpalę klimę na grzaniu aby to co leci z dachu przejeść w domu. Klima łyknie ze 400-700W a z dachu mniej więcej tyle będzie leciało jak będzie zachmurzenie.

----------


## Elfir

> "_Przemysław Hofman, zastępca dyrektora departamentu gospodarki  niskoemisyjnej zapewnił, że nie są prowadzone prace nad skróceniem czasu  bilansowania prosumentów. Obecnie wynosi on 12 miesięcy._ "
> ]


Przecież ja nic nie pisałam o skróceniu czasu. 

tak to jest jak się w emocjach nadinterpretowuje i tworzy potem bzdurne wnioski.

----------


## marcinbbb

Pisałaś o zmniejszeniu mocy PV do 5kWp a to nie idzie w parze z PEP2040. Więc coś tu się nie zgadza i ktoś ma niepewne źródło informacji.
Zresztą skoro nieRząd mówi że nie są prowadzone prace nad czymś znaczy że zostało to już dawno przegadane i czekamy na rozwój sytuacji.

----------


## Elfir

> Pisałaś o zmniejszeniu mocy PV do 5kWp a to nie idzie w parze z PEP2040. Więc coś tu się nie zgadza i ktoś ma niepewne źródło informacji.
> Zresztą skoro nieRząd mówi że nie są prowadzone prace nad czymś znaczy że zostało to już dawno przegadane i czekamy na rozwój sytuacji.


nie pisałam o zmniejszeniu mocy. Odpowiedziałam osobie, która zastanawia się czy powiększać instalację, że na podstawie informacji z miejsca pracy mojego męża,  lepiej by ograniczyła się do 5 kW - instalacji tylko na swoje potrzeby.

Reszta to było wasze nakręcanie się..

----------


## marcinbbb

Przekaż mężowi że internet już rozmyśla jakie to dziwne pomysły mogą urodzić się nie tylko w jego głowie ale w tysiącach innych głów. Wszak tak jak mówili w TV będziemy luzować gospodarkę to zluzowali galerie. Dali Ci coś abyś pomylał/pomyślała że coś się dzieje "to jeszcze tylko 2 tyg" a trwa już rok.

Zresztą jak ograniczą moc to zgłoszone będzie 3,68kW a na dachu będzie 10Kw wszak liczniki są już na to przygotowane nawet mój licznik twierdzi że maksymalna moc jaka wyszła przez licznik to 4,95kW (któryś indeks o tym prawi).

----------


## Elfir

Stos

"Czy mikroinstalcja poniżej 10 kW ma sens?"

a ja odpisałam "poniżej 5 kW."

Dla mnie to pytanie wskazuje na zastanawianie sie nad wielkością i jej powiększeniem powyżej 10 kW.

----------


## Elfir

> Przekaż mężowi że internet już rozmyśla


A co to mojego męża miałoby obchodzić?
Albo mnie?
Dałam informację i każdy z nią zrobi co chce.

----------


## marcinbbb

> A co to mojego męża miałoby obchodzić?
> Albo mnie?
> Dałam informację i każdy z nią zrobi co chce.


Taka drobna uwaga:
Skoro nie masz PV nie planujesz jej instalować nie doradzaj innym użytkownikom ponieważ w tej sprawie nie posiadasz odpowiedniej wiedzy. Jeśli ja nie mam pojęcia o hodowli gołębi pocztowych to unikam doradzania innym użytkownikom którzy chcą je posiadać, i nie jest tu ważne że mój wuj posiada gołębia który jest mistrzem Polski w jakiejś tam kategorii.

Wracając do meritum oczywiście że jest sens zakładać dowolną wielkość instalacji PV ja zaczynałem od 3,3kW później dokładałem i będę dokładał aż do 10kW. Zużycie prądu po instalacji tylko wzrasta tu klimatyzacja, tam pompa do podlewania ogrodu aż przychodzi indukcja i ciepła pompa.

----------


## gawel

> Taka drobna uwaga:
> Skoro nie masz PV nie planujesz jej instalować nie doradzaj innym użytkownikom ponieważ w tej sprawie nie posiadasz odpowiedniej wiedzy. Jeśli ja nie mam pojęcia o hodowli gołębi pocztowych to unikam doradzania innym użytkownikom którzy chcą je posiadać, i nie jest tu ważne że mój wuj posiada gołębia który jest mistrzem Polski w jakiejś tam kategorii.
> 
> Wracając do meritum oczywiście że jest sens zakładać dowolną wielkość instalacji PV ja zaczynałem od 3,3kW później dokładałem i będę dokładał aż do 10kW. Zużycie prądu po instalacji tylko wzrasta tu klimatyzacja, tam pompa do podlewania ogrodu aż przychodzi indukcja i ciepła pompa.


Marcin ty szowinisto jak możesz tak do kobiety logicznie i na temat ? Jak śmiesz?  :big grin:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Marcin ty szowinisto jak możesz tak do kobiety logicznie i na temat ? Jak śmiesz?


Wiesz że to 12 chłopa dziennie popełnia samobójstwo i to kuźwa dzień w dzień... jakoś o tym nie mówią. Kobieta szanuję każdą jak własną żonę i córę. Ale jeśli moja córa twierdzi że boi się dzisiejszej klasówki z matematyki to mówię jej Ania masz tyle 6 że jak z klasówki dostaniesz nawet 3 pały niczego to nie zmieni.
A klasówka ma być z dodawania i odejmowania cyfr rzymskich w skali do 30... 
Tu jej oceny.


EDIT:
gdyby ktoś szukał źródła informacji o samobójstwach https://natemat.pl/287017,polscy-mez...szukaja-pomocy

----------


## gawel

łoł  :ohmy:

----------


## vr5

Informacja o skróceniu czasu rozliczenia pojawiła się jakiś czas temu przy okazji "konsultacji" strony rządowej z firmami energetycznymi (firmy z kapitałem większościowym SP) w sprawie wprowadzenia jednolitego sposobu rozliczania prosumentów w całym kraju. 

Jak to jest rozliczane to wiemy wszyscy.
Te "konsultacje" trwają i trwają i jeszcze pewnie długo się nie zakończą.. To w czasie ich trwania jeden z przedstawicieli reprezentujących firmę Tauron niejaki Pan *T*. rzucił takie hasło (3 miesiące). Pewnie chodzi o rekompensatę  za utracone profity z obecnie stosowanych rozliczeń.

Przy rozliczaniu 3-miesięcznym (jeśli wejdzie w życie) nowi inwestorzy być może wycofają się w inwestowanie w PV. Jeśli założą coś na dachu to prawdopodobnie niezbyt duże, czyli w granicach rozsądku. 
Ci co już mają PV będą liczyć straty.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Przy rozliczaniu 3-miesięcznym (jeśli wejdzie w życie) nowi inwestorzy być może wycofają się w inwestowanie w PV. Jeśli założą coś na dachu to prawdopodobnie niezbyt duże, czyli w granicach rozsądku. 
> Ci co już mają PV będą liczyć straty.


Dlaczego mielibyśmy liczyć straty? Wystarczy na coś ten prąd przeznaczyć nie wiem jak Ty ale ja wystawie grzejniki elektryczne i będę grzał atmosferę w lato a później robił zdjęcia tych grzejników i wysyłał jako potwierdzenie przelewu do ZE. Ja niewiele sam zdziałam ale jeśli takich przypadków będzie więcej ten nierząd pomyśli że więcej osób to robi i może dojdzie do przełomowego odkrycia że nie oddamy im za frajer a wolimy zmarnować.
Grzejniki będę odłączał jak sprawdzę średnie zużycie w danym miesiącu aby magazyn się zgadzał i starczył na 3 miesiące.

----------


## vr5

> To może ekstremalne podejście.
> Można zainstalować dodatkowe odbiorniki np. klimatyzator albo basen z podgrzewaną wodą.
> Można też podlewać ogród.
> Albo zainstalować elektrolizę wody na wodór i tlen i składować wodór jako paliwo do późniejszego zużycia w zimie.


Jeśli wprowadzą takie zasady rozliczeń to prawie każdy kto nie zdecyduje się przekazać nadwyżek w promocji Operatorowi będzie się starał  nadwyżkę jakoś wykorzystać. 

Jednym ze sposobów na zmniejszenie strat jest mały off-grid oraz kontrolowane wyłączanie PV. O wattrouterze nie wspominając. 

Jednak nadal  to rozwiązanie nie jest szczęśliwe, bo Operator pobierze 20 %, lub 30 % od mniejszego "magazynu". 
Co gorsza - będą też tacy, którzy od czasu do czasu odpalą kopciucha.

----------


## marcinbbb

> To może ekstremalne podejście.
> Można zainstalować dodatkowe odbiorniki np. klimatyzator albo basen z podgrzewaną wodą.
> Można też podlewać ogród.
> Albo zainstalować elektrolizę wody na wodór i tlen i składować wodór jako paliwo do późniejszego zużycia w zimie.


Suma summarum to nie nas to uderzy, a ZE ponieważ nie sprzedadza naszego prądu naszym bezpośrednim sąsiadom, będą musieli zwiększać produkcję... pomyślą o Boże musimy nową elektrownie postawić i podnieść opłaty aby na nią nas było stać... cholera czy mi się śniło że to tak było z tą Ostrołęką C.
Właśnie przez takich doradców ten kraj jest dykty. Ostrołękę C tak hucznie zapowiadaną będą musieli rozebrać, a miało być tak pięknie rzekli rządzący. I już nie będzie tego spuszczania prądu do ziemi na każdej stacji trafo.

----------


## Elfir

> Taka drobna uwaga:
> Skoro nie masz PV nie planujesz jej instalować nie doradzaj innym użytkownikom ponieważ w tej sprawie nie posiadasz odpowiedniej wiedzy..


Moja rada nie dotyczyła szczegółów technicznych montażu instalacji. 
Podzieliłam się tą wiedza, którą miałam.




> Gdybyś napisała że w pracy mąż usłyszał ze powyżej 5kW może trzeba będzie płacić za dystrybucję, to byłaby to informacja.
> To co napisałaś było wprowadzaniem czytelnika w błąd.


Tylko, że maż nie usłyszał tego co napisałeś, a to co ja napisałam

 :smile: .

----------


## marcinbbb

> Ale w zimie na nas zarobią bo z lata na zimę nic nie zakumulujemy.


Z lata prądu nam starczy do końca grudnia, styczeń do końca marca coś tam zapłacimy. Czyli zapłacimy hipotetycznie za 3 miesiące a 9 miesięcy będziemy nasz prąd przejadać w sposób tak znaczący aby darmozjadom nie oddać niczego. Więc mając ciepłą pompę idziemy w 2 taryfy - chciał czy nie chciał bo przecie G13 nikt w pełni władz umysłowych nie rozważa mając PV.Ciepłą pompę ustawiamy aby przegrzewała w taniej taryfie a stała w drogiej.




> Moja rada nie dotyczyła szczegółów technicznych montażu instalacji. 
> Podzieliłam się tą wiedza, którą miałam.


Podrzuciłaś niepotwierdzoną plotkę, niepopartą niczym innym a tylko "autorytetem" swojego męża. To trochę tak jak z tymi majowymi wyborami Sasin powiedział, wydrukował to wybory się odbyły... i od maja te świstki leżą w magazynie Poczty który kosztuje 1 mln. zł miesięcznie. A mogę się mylić ale Twój mąż i Sasin to chyba 2 różne kalibry.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Opłaty dystrybucyjne to są opłaty przesyłowe.
> Co więc Pani mąż usłyszał?


Kluczowe pytanie to OD KOGO usłyszał a nie co :yes:  Ale tego tym bardziej się nie dowiemy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Suma summarum to nie nas to uderzy, a ZE ponieważ nie sprzedadza naszego prądu naszym bezpośrednim sąsiadom, będą musieli zwiększać produkcję... pomyślą o Boże musimy nową elektrownie postawić i podnieść opłaty aby na nią nas było stać... cholera czy mi się śniło że to tak było z tą Ostrołęką C.


Zakłady energetyczne nie produkują prądu. One go kupują. I jaki interes mają w tym, żeby go kupować po 30-60gr/kWh jak na giełdzie chodzi <20gr?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Zakłady energetyczne nie produkują prądu. One go kupują. I jaki interes mają w tym, żeby go kupować po 30-60gr/kWh jak na giełdzie chodzi <20gr?


Pełna zgoda ale nasz jest za frajer nie muszą go kupować na giełdzie po <20 gr. Policz Twój prąd który latem pchasz w sieć Twojego sąsiada kosztuje pełną stawkę powiedzmy 70gr/kWh a ZE nie dość że nie kupiła tego prądu to dodatkowo nałożyła na niego swoją marżę i finalnie do ich kieszeni trafia pełna stawka za coś co nie kosztuje kompletnie nic.

----------


## Kaizen

> Pełna zgoda ale nasz jest za frajer nie muszą go kupować na giełdzie po <20 gr. Policz Twój prąd który latem pchasz w sieć Twojego sąsiada kosztuje pełną stawkę powiedzmy 70gr/kWh


Dostarczasz sam prąd który liczysz po cenach włącznie z innymi opłatami - czyli "kupują' od Ciebie po te 0,8x70gr a mogą po <20gr.. Do tego PV to kłopot techniczny z utrzymaniem stabilnych parametrów sieci i konieczność utrzymania rezerwy gorącej. ZE nie ma żadnego interesu w prosumentach - to państwo ich do tego zmusiło.

----------


## vr5

> Dostarczasz sam prąd który liczysz po cenach włącznie z innymi opłatami - czyli "kupują' od Ciebie po te 0,8x70gr a mogą po <20gr.. Do tego PV to kłopot techniczny z utrzymaniem stabilnych parametrów sieci i konieczność utrzymania rezerwy gorącej. ZE nie ma żadnego interesu w prosumentach - to państwo ich do tego zmusiło.


*
ZE jest od sprzedawania*. 
Zasada: tanio kupić, sprzedać drogo...

----------


## Kaizen

> *
> ZE jest od sprzedawania*. 
> Zasada: tanio kupić, sprzedać drogo...


To sprzedawca prądu. ZE świadczy usługę dystrybucji.

----------


## cuuube

> ... maksymalna moc jaka wyszła przez licznik to 4,95kW (któryś indeks o tym prawi).





> 1.6.0   Moc P+ maksymalna, bezstrefowa
> 1.6.200   1. godzinna moc P+ max
> 1.6.201    2. godzinna moc P+ max
> 1.6.202    3. godzinna moc P+ max
> 1.6.203    4. godzinna moc P+ max
> 1.6.204    5. godzinna moc P+ max
> 1.6.205    6. godzinna moc P+ max
> 1.6.206    7. godzinna moc P+ max
> 1.6.207    8. godzinna moc P+ max
> ...





> 1.36.0 Ilość przekroczeń mocy P+ max
> 1.37.0 Łączny czas przekr. mocy P+ max


mój ich nie pokazuje z tego co pamiętam, mam chwilową 1.7.0, co tam masz za licznik ?

----------


## cuuube

> poniżej 5 kW. powyżej wprowadzą opłaty przesyłowe, za korzystanie z infrastruktury operatora.


nie mieszaj swojego męża w sprawy forumowe, bo już raz wyszedł z tego
https://forum.budujemydom.pl/topic/2...comment-525584
kwas, nie znam nikogo kto płacił karę, podobnie jak ci wypowiadający się na tamtym forum. 

Może ktoś tutaj zna kogoś co zapłacił ?

Elfir, nie psuj sobie reputacji wypowiedziami męża, jeśli ma coś do powiedzenia, niech zakłada konta i sam pisze.

----------


## marcinbbb

Teraz Ciebie należy podziwiać tak merytorycznie zdruzgotałeś karierę i wiarygodność moderatora. Nie wstyd Ci? Ilekroć się wypowie że tak powiem nieprzyjemny zapach będzie się ciągnął. I ciągnął, i ciągnął. A mąż.. żal mi chłopa.

Miałem już w tym czasie PV pamiętam że ZE zabrał mi chyba 1,3MWh za które zapłacił ileś tam kasy nie pamiętam dokładnie ale była to dobra flaszka.
Niczego nie deklarowałem a tyle uklepałem:

----------


## d7d

> Teraz Ciebie należy podziwiać tak merytorycznie zdruzgotałeś karierę i wiarygodność moderatora. Nie wstyd Ci? Ilekroć się wypowie że tak powiem nieprzyjemny zapach będzie się ciągnął. I ciągnął, i ciągnął. A mąż.. żal mi chłopa.
> 
> Miałem już w tym czasie PV pamiętam że ZE zabrał mi chyba 1,3MWh za które zapłacił ileś tam kasy nie pamiętam dokładnie ale była to dobra flaszka.


Znowu masz słaby dzień.
Nie wyciągasz logicznych wniosków z wypowiedzi *cuuube*.
Przeczytaj jeszcze raz i może zrozumiesz.

Zapis o _zdruzgotaniu kariery i wiarygodności_ ośmiesza Ciebie. 
Znasz coś takiego stopniowanie emocji / wypowiedzi?
Wypowiedź Elfir na temat limitu 5kWp (prawdziwa lub fałszywa) nie ma nic wspólnego z karierą  i wiarygodnością moderatora.
Nie ciągnij tematu jak flaki.

----------


## marcinbbb

Skoro tak twierdzisz. Mówisz masz.

----------


## cuuube

> Zapis o zdruzgotaniu kariery i wiarygodności...


takie prześmiewki raczej

----------


## d7d

Męczone przez kilka postów są nudne lub jeszcze gorzej.
Jak by każdy tak się naśmiewał z nietrafionej wypowiedzi to pól FM sprowadziło by się takich odzywek  :smile:

----------

